# FIFA Brazil 2014 World Cup



## dexter

FIFA Brazil 2014 World Cup Promo





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=874964892530015

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

India will win this fifa world cup  

btw when its starting..i wish any latin country take this world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

Deutschland über alles


----------



## ranjeet

Raja.Pakistani said:


> India will win this fifa world cup
> 
> btw when its starting..i wish any latin country take this world cup.


Tu rahne de ... Butthurt !!! 
Netherlands, Germany and Uruguay have real chance this time around what you say? 
I think atleast 2 out of these countries are going to be in the semifinals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> Tu rahne de ... Butthurt !!!
> Netherlands, Germany and Uruguay have real chance this time around what you say?
> I think atleast 2 out of these countries are going to be in the semifinals.


defeating Brazil in Brazil Close to impossible task Mate Look what they done to Spain Nemar rocks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Raja.Pakistani said:


> India will win this fifa world cup
> 
> btw when its starting..i wish any latin country take this world cup.



1.) Why exactly did you mention India?
2.) yes, I hope for Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> defeating Brazil in Brazil Close to impossible task Mate Look what they done to Spain Nemar rocks!!!


Nah Brazil doesn't have much of a chance this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> Nah Brazil doesn't have much of a chance this time around


we see that Never underestimate power of Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> we see that Never underestimate power of Brazil


Well lets see what happens I beileve Uruguay has a far better chance this time around from the South American countries !!!


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> Well lets see what happens I beileve Uruguay has a far better chance this time around from the South American countries !!!


After seeing Brazil kicking Spain in confederations cup Last year You still believe them Less potent


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> After seeing Brazil kicking Spain in confederations cup Last year You still believe them Less potent


I told you I have a strong feeling about Uruguay. Won the bet last time around with netherlands making to the finals


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> told you I have a strong feeling about Uruguay. Won the bet last time around with netherlands making to the finals


Lets see what is in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Lets see what is in the future


I hope you don't call me on my bluff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ranjeet said:


> Tu rahne de ... Butthurt !!!
> Netherlands, Germany and Uruguay have real chance this time around what you say?
> I think atleast 2 out of these countries are going to be in the semifinals.





Koovie said:


> 1.) Why exactly did you mention India?
> 2.) yes, I hope for Brazil



I mentioned India because i support India in this Fifa cup  Its first time i am supporting any team other than Pakistan

why you guys forgot about Argentina?

I just wish no one will win from(Netherlands, Germany, Italy, Spain)

This time for Africa or south america..Uruguay, Brasil, Argentina have chances but it seem two/three teams in semi will be from Europe as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Areesh

Kaan said:


> View attachment 31564



Lol looks these street football rules apply everywhere. 100% true. 

Add one more rule.

If it rains then it is must to play football. Rain is the best time for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Raja.Pakistani said:


> India will win this fifa world cup


And Pakistan will loose again 



Raja.Pakistani said:


> btw when its starting..



Thursday, June 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> And Pakistan will loose again
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, June 12



I am praying .....this world cup get over soon... I have 2 guys under me who are football "vattu" fellows..... I am worried about their productivity during world cup......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> I am praying .....this world cup get over soon... I have 2 guys under me who are football "vattu" fellows..... I am worried about their productivity during world cup......


FIFA happens once in 4 years so let them enjoy this one month from june 12th to jully 13th. 
You jealous boss 

But I think its the mindless games like IPL which happens every year that drastically reduce the productivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

levina said:


> FIFA happens once in 4 years so let them enjoy this one month from june 12th to jully 13th.
> You jealous boss
> 
> But I think its the mindless games like IPL which happens every year that drastically reduce the productivity.



Yeah..... That is why i dont watch IPL..... and i dont follow it too....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Kaan said:


> View attachment 31565



100% TRUE 
Same rule applies in street football here (Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohail.ishaque

ranjeet said:


> Tu rahne de ... Butthurt !!!
> Netherlands, Germany and Uruguay have real chance this time around what you say?
> I think atleast 2 out of these countries are going to be in the semifinals.



i think Spain will go with the Cup this time...


----------



## ranjeet

sohail.ishaque said:


> i think Spain will go with the Cup this time...


no way ... they are not going any further than the quarter finals


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

levina said:


> And Pakistan will loose again
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, June 12



You know levina bibi i used to think that why our teams who were great in playing hockey could not even perform ordinary in football when there is so much similarities between these two sports..its just stick we use in hockey instead of leg baqi goal he karna hota ha na players ko dodge de k lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Areesh said:


> Deutschland über alles



They're my 3rd favourite for this tournament. My football loyalties go: 

1) England (or Pakistan if it ever qualifies )
2) The Netherlands
3) Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

America, did we even qualify?


----------



## Pakistanisage

Informant said:


> America, did we even qualify?




Are you effing kidding ?

We are number 13.

Brazil is 11 and Iran is 49.


----------



## Areesh

Jungibaaz said:


> They're my 3rd favourite for this tournament. My football loyalties go:
> 
> 1) England (or Pakistan if it ever qualifies )
> 2) The Netherlands
> 3) Germany



Lol England have no real chance my friend. It is either Germany or Spain again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You know levina bibi i used to think that why our teams who were great in playing hockey could not even perform ordinary in football when there is so much similarities between these two sports..its just stick we use in hockey instead of leg baqi goal he karna hota ha na players ko dodge de k lol


Interesting!!!
Yes sirf goal hi toh karna hota hai.
But I guess the subcontinent players are lesser on stamina when compared to the beasts of Brazil,Argetina,Germany and the likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Areesh said:


> Lol England have no real chance my friend. It is either Germany or Spain again.



I know. But we're all praying they make it to the quarter finals at least. Anything more is a bonus.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

levina said:


> Interesting!!!
> Yes sirf goal hi toh karna hota hai.
> But I guess the subcontinent players are lesser on stamina when compared to the beasts of Brazil,Argetina,Germany and the likes.


yea humari insult hai 

hockey mein be dortey he hein..agar hum mein less stamina hota to kabadi kheltey


----------



## Ahmad Masood

Pakistan May Surprise Maradona at World Cup in Brazil - Bloomberg

Atleast we have a part to play in the WC. 'Bazzukas' made in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Great honor for Pakistani's that Sialkot made footballs for World cup 2014*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=479562532175895

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Informant said:


> America, did we even qualify?


Yes you did.

But you see, the real reason why you Americans can't win the FIFA world cup is because you call it 'soccer' - whatever the hell that is.

@Pakistanisage


----------



## Informant

Jungibaaz said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> But you see, the real reason why you Americans can't win the FIFA world cup is because you call it 'soccer' - whatever the hell that is.
> 
> @Pakistanisage



Then again American men arent pansies who dive on the field if someone looks at them wrong. 
























Then again we play a real game, Hockey.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Informant said:


> Then again American men arent pansies who dive on the field if someone looks at them wrong.



That's because football has not got much to do with strength. It's more endurance, compare how much the avg footballer runs compared to other sports.
Only when you decide not to be pansies, you dress up in purty pink helmets, all sort of padding and bubble wrap. 

Ever played rugby?







Oh and rugby players also need to run around more than those so called 'football' pansies. Though you really ought to call it 'handegg' instead. As a result of all that extra baggage and bubble rap, the average handegg player runs a little under 2km, rugby? - just under 7km.






p.s. note how I use km instead of miles.
Metric>Imperial


----------



## Informant

Jungibaaz said:


> That's because football has not got much to do with strength. It's more endurance, compare how much the avg footballer runs compared to other sports.
> Only when you decide not to be pansies, you dress up in purty pink helmets, all sort of padding and bubble wrap.
> 
> Ever played rugby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and rugby players also need to run around more than those so called 'football' pansies. Though you really ought to call it 'handegg' instead. As a result of all that extra baggage and bubble rap, the average handegg player runs a little under 2km, rugby? - just under 7km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. note how I use km instead of miles.
> Metric>Imperial



HAhahaha you brits still count your roads in miles. Haha. 






USA > World 

Imperials kicked your metric *** 

Saved your metric bum bum booty in WW1 and WW2. 

Taste the FREEDOM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Informant said:


> HAhahaha you brits still count your roads in miles. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA > World
> 
> Imperials kicked your metric ***
> 
> Saved your metric bum bum booty in WW1 and WW2.
> 
> Taste the FREEDOM!



We Brits are sophisticated enough to have our own. Not to run super efficiently, and not to use an old, and retarded system.






Long live the queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Raja.Pakistani said:


> yea humari insult hai
> 
> hockey mein be dortey he hein..agar hum mein less stamina hota to kabadi kheltey


Then may be we lack the skills.
Btw I thought Kabbadi players need a lot of stamina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

World cup craze 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=288115794683424


----------



## dexter

*Best skills of Cristiano Ronaldo in flipbook*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152419725448518

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

She has no idea who Lionel Messi is and her home country isn't even playing, but #Pakistani mother-of-five Gulshan Bibi can't wait for the World Cup because she helped make the footballs for FIFA World Cup 2014.

Female Pakistani workers prepare the outer covering of footballs at a factory in Sialkot. 
#Fifa_Worldcup_2014


----------



## dexter




----------



## dexter

Pakistan down to 164 in the latest FIFA Rankings after failing to play any senior FIFA Friendly since February!


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> Well lets see what happens I beileve Uruguay has a far better chance this time around from the South American countries !!!



argentina baby if they can just defend a bit better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Brazil currently stand as the most successful country in football history. They have won the World Cup five times (in 1958, 1962, 1970, 1994 and 2002), one more than Italy and are only one of five countries to have won it more than once, and one of eight to have ever won it at all.


----------



## Avisheik

he-man said:


> argentina baby if they can just defend a bit better


 
To be honest, their midfield is quite shabby on the creativity side


----------



## he-man

Avisheik said:


> To be honest, their midfield is quite shabby on the creativity side



messi will drop deep to take care of it and they have got di maria.

the problem is defence and goalkeeper



dexter said:


> Brazil currently stand as the most successful country in football history. They have won the World Cup five times (in 1958, 1962, 1970, 1994 and 2002), one more than Italy and are only one of five countries to have won it more than once, and one of eight to have ever won it at all.




brazil team sucks now................maybe they get fired up at their home ground but i don't expect much


----------



## arp2041

Oye tuney thread toh banaya magar koi poll nahi? 

Mainu ek aur thread kholna hai....................


----------



## Avisheik

he-man said:


> messi will drop deep to take care of it and they have got di maria.
> 
> the problem is defence and goalkeeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *brazil team sucks now*................maybe they get fired up at their home ground but i don't expect much


 
Messi has speed and skill but I don't think he is that creative. Di maria is good but ain't a match winner that's for sure.

haha classic Argentina fan


----------



## he-man

Avisheik said:


> Messi has speed and skill but I don't think he is that creative. Di maria is good but ain't a match winner that's for sure.
> 
> haha classic Argentina fan



comeon man,,,,messi is not creative

give me one team that matches argentina in midfield plus strikers??

answer is none


----------



## Avisheik

he-man said:


> comeon man,,,,messi is not creative
> 
> give me one team that matches argentina in midfield plus strikers??
> 
> answer is none


 
yea.... we all have seen how messi have played for argentina.

Ok, France, Germany, Spain, Brazil, Netherlands, Italy, England


----------



## he-man

Avisheik said:


> yea.... we all have seen how messi have played for argentina.
> 
> Ok, France, Germany, Spain, Brazil, Netherlands, Italy, England



damn man,,,when was the last time u saw any match??

england...........they may not make to quarters
but not too much.

italy has 0 chance this time

netherlands is average

germany is awesome,,,,surely will reach atleast semifinals

france good too............


argentina own each and every team in terms of the firepower they offer with higuain,messi,aguero,di maria ,lavezzi.
for god's sake they did not even keep tevez in top 15 for the team


----------



## dexter

he-man said:


> messi will drop deep to take care of it and they have got di maria.
> 
> the problem is defence and goalkeeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brazil team sucks now................maybe they get fired up at their home ground but i don't expect much



Dont undersetimate brazilians my freind its their home ground they can burn asses of others


----------



## he-man

dexter said:


> Dont undersetimate brazilians my freind its their home ground they can burn asses of others


nope they have no chance.
this is probably the shittiest brazilian team in past 50 years


----------



## dexter

he-man said:


> nope they have no chance.
> this is probably the shittiest brazilian team in past 50 years



buahaha why you hate them man?


----------



## he-man

dexter said:


> buahaha why you hate them man?


no man,i am serious.
ask any fotball fan,they got nothing this time.

lame guys like neymar,oscar.....etc aren't capable of winning a world cup.


----------



## dexter

he-man said:


> no man,i am serious.
> ask any fotball fan,they got nothing this time.
> 
> lame guys like neymar,oscar.....etc aren't capable of winning a world cup.



So which team you are supporting?
Neymar was very good in previous matches i remember


----------



## Avisheik

he-man said:


> damn man,,,when was the last time u saw any match??
> 
> england...........they may not make to quarters
> but not too much.
> 
> italy has 0 chance this time
> 
> netherlands is average
> 
> germany is awesome,,,,surely will reach atleast semifinals
> 
> france good too............
> 
> 
> argentina own each and every team in terms of the firepower they offer with higuain,messi,aguero,di maria ,lavezzi.
> for god's sake they did not even keep tevez in top 15 for the team


 
England are chokers that's for sure, but player quality wise they are there.

Germany as always will be in the top 4.

Italian players are good, have you seen Italy play before? You are writing them off even before you gave them a chance. don't forget 7 of argentina players play in italy

Netherlands is average??!!!
damn man,,,when was the last time u saw any match??

Yup agree with france

No mention of spain/brazil??

Yes argentina has talented players, however I don't see them gel well especially in midfield. Perhaps they do well in clubs but never for country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Avisheik said:


> England are chokers that's for sure, but player quality wise they are there.
> 
> Germany as always will be in the top 4.
> 
> Italian players are good, have you seen Italy play before? You are writing them off even before you gave them a chance. don't forget 7 of argentina players play in italy
> 
> Netherlands is average??!!!
> damn man,,,when was the last time u saw any match??
> 
> Yup agree with france
> 
> No mention of spain/brazil??
> 
> Yes argentina has talented players, however I don't see them gel well especially in midfield. Perhaps they do well in clubs but never for country



ur knowledge is not good.

here is whats gonna happen

last 4 teams will be brazil,argentina,germany and spain.

rest all are gonna get their arses kicked.

england is probably the worst team u have mentioned in ur list,,,,,,,it has 0 chance to make it to semi finals.

and argentina's problem is defence and not midfield


----------



## dexter

Força Portugal!
Portugal Strength!


----------



## Avisheik

he-man said:


> ur knowledge is not good.
> 
> here is whats gonna happen
> 
> last 4 teams will be brazil,argentina,germany and spain.
> 
> rest all are gonna get their arses kicked.
> 
> england is probably the worst team u have mentioned in ur list,,,,,,,it has 0 chance to make it to semi finals.
> 
> and argentina's problem is defence and not midfield


 


> ur knowledge is not good


 
But better than yours(which makes my statements more valid than yours) 



> rest all are gonna get their arses kicked.


 
definitely not by argentina though



> england is probably the worst team u have mentioned in ur list,,,,,,,it has 0 chance to make it to semi finals.


 
First you say Italy, now England.




> and argentina's problem is defence and not midfield


 
I said argentina has a problem in its creative side of midfield(not the whole midfield itself). They do not have as many through passes or slick display of passing like other contenders.


----------



## he-man

Avisheik said:


> But better than yours(which makes my statements more valid than yours)
> 
> 
> 
> definitely not by argentina though
> 
> 
> 
> First you say Italy, now England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said argentina has a problem in its creative side of midfield(not the whole midfield itself). They do not have as many through passes or slick display of passing like other contenders.



lets agree to disagree then


----------



## Avisheik

he-man said:


> lets agree to disagree then


 
hahaha ok. So I am guessing you will be supporting argentina then. The blue samurais are my team


----------



## he-man

Avisheik said:


> hahaha ok. So I am guessing you will be supporting argentina then. The blue samurais are my team



argentina will be in semis this time at least


----------



## Backbencher

Germany is gonna win this cup however the injury to Rues today may hamper their chances to an extent .


----------



## NKVD

Backbencher said:


> Germany is gonna win this cup however the injury to Rues today may hamper their chances to an extent .


sorry very difficult to beat south Americans in south america never happen before that a third party wins a cup in that subcontinent


----------



## Zarvan

It has to be Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

NKVD said:


> sorry very difficult to beat south Americans in south america never happen before that a third party wins a cup in that subcontinent


Mate you gotta agree that unlike previous world cups this time there is not one or two but maybe a dozen countries who could easily manage to win the world cup including the likes of Uruguay and Belgium . 
However due to the fuildity and pace that bundesliga offers I think Germans are a serious contenders .


----------



## Areesh

It is either Germany or Spain. This WC is going to anyone of these two.


----------



## NKVD

Backbencher said:


> Mate you gotta agree that unlike previous world cups this time there is not one or two but maybe a dozen countries who could easily manage to win the world cup including the likes of Uruguay and Belgium .
> However due to the fuildity and pace that bundesliga offers I think Germans are a serious contenders .


Sometimes people underestimate Brasil look what they done With Champs in Confederation Cup Its not Europe anymore mate its South american Turfs Look at the past records here itz different Game



Areesh said:


> It is either Germany or Spain. This WC is going to anyone of these two.


Spain hahaha After brasil wooped them in Confederation Cup they are like Sissy they are now in Physiological Burden


----------



## Areesh

NKVD said:


> Spain hahaha After brasil wooped them in Confederation Cup they are like Sissy they are now in Physiological Burden



They are going to bounce back. They have a very strong team.


----------



## NKVD

Areesh said:


> They are going to bounce back. They have a very strong team.


Maybe not its South American Turf You can Count Germans But i hardly believe they will Cross even Quarterfinals Its South America Baby Land of underdogs Maybe you see a most Surprising and Vicious Cup Fights this time I Am Very Excitedthis time


----------



## Zarvan

- Photo by AP
When FIFA World Cup’s Chinese supplier Adidas failed to keep up with the demand of footballs in Rio de Janeiro, Sialkot ball manufacturing company Forward Sports stepped in and got the contract. They had only 33 days to make it happen but they managed it and now Pakistan will be represented at the World Cup by the ‘Brazuca’.

“It was a matter of honour for us, we wanted to do it,” Forward Sports’ head of new product development Hassan Masood Khawaja said. The ‘Brazuca’ was tested by more than 600 of the world’s top players, and 30 teams in 10 countries over two and a half years. Among the players involved in the testing process were Lionel Messi, Iker Casillas, Bastian Schweinsteiger, and 1998 World Cup winner Zinedine Zidane.

_Published in Dawn, June 8th, 2014
http://i.dawn.com/primary/2014/06/539438f3d6728.jpg?r=986481025_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

72 hours left... The moment of truth is coming… #WorldCup#allin or nothing


----------



## smarthief

Well MESSI, RONALDO, RONNIE, OZEL, FORLAN, KAKA, BALOTELLI, INIESTA, DAVID VILLA...... peoples have many expectations from them..... Lets see what will they deliver this time...... waiting deadly for them to watch there mind blowing game.... FINGERS X

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

* Nike Football: The Last Game.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152258368326785


----------



## dexter

*Team Barca:*





Lionel Messi










Neymar Jr.





Deni alvis





Alexis





Xavi





Iniesta










Fabrigas





Pique


----------



## dexter

*FIFA 15 - Official E3 Gameplay Trailer*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665750210161223

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

dexter said:


> *Team Barca:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lionel Messi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neymar Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deni alvis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xavi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iniesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabrigas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pique


hahahahahahha trophyless  Hala madrid


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Daina Salyaite said:


> It is going to be Spain again


naaaa its going to be brasil or germany


----------



## bad boy 8

There used to be a time when it was said the the Germans have ice in their veins..They used to be so damn good in pressure situations.However since the re unification that attitude is long gone.The german crowd has also changed considerably.The West German crowd used to be a true mob.Now you find University girls and families backing the new germany.The German team is not even "german" now either.

They will be second best again.Joachim leow is an idiot,he is taking ONE striker to Brazil that too is a 35 yr old Klose.The heat of Brazil will be too much to handle.Germany will choke again

i believe the best bet is Italy
a true team of thugs..They will do anything it takes to win..they will dive,waste time,do tactical fouls to break up play

they are defensive on the pitch but very aggressive psychologically..
Ciro Immobile will win the Golden Boot



NKVD said:


> sorry very difficult to beat south Americans in south america never happen before that a third party wins a cup in that subcontinent


you are right to some extent but the last world cup which was held in South America was way back in 1978..

Sure the South Americans are a good bet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

this time i am supporting Argentina, Portugal and Spain


----------



## bad boy 8

Rocket science said:


> this time i am supporting Argentina, Portugal and Spain


You cant support both portugal and spain at the same time sunshine

They are fierce rivals..haven't you heard about the Iberian Derby ?
Another gullible fellow stated earlier that he is gonna back England and Germany..Talk about polar opposites !!!


----------



## NP-complete

Ozil will win it for Germany this time. I've a feeling his Turkish blood will be reignited in this world cup like it was in 2011-2012 season.


----------



## dexter

*Cristiano Ronaldo Story - The Boy who had a Dream*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=750520341667277


----------



## dexter

Massive ‪#‎Respect‬ for the Palestine national football team!






"And we will provide you maximum security for the respect that you have given to us" I hope govt response as such...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

@dexter Bro add a poll & so the members can vote for their fav team(s)..lets see which team got more fans on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Devil Soul said:


> @dexter Bro add a poll & so the members can vote for their fav team(s)..lets see which team got more fans on PDF



Bro i cant do this only mods can!
@Jungibaaz kindly add a poll to this thread of top 10 teams of FIFA 14


----------



## dexter

Emirates’ Global Ambassador Pelé signs the very first Boeing 777-300ER‪#‎Peléane‬ before it flies to São Paulo ahead of the 2014 FIFA World Cup™


----------



## dexter

*FIFA World Cup 2014 followers in Pakistan...*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

Brazil will make a mockery of itself with this WC. Stadiums aren't even ready and championship starts the day after tommorow.


----------



## dexter

*Hypocrisy at the Pakistan Football Federation is killing our chances at FIFA! [Express Tribune]*
_*Shahrukh Sohail – Published by Express Tribune*_

*Despite lack of infrastructure, no comprehensive grassroots program and a mediocre league, Pakistani football does have one major gain – foreign-based players.*

Throughout the globe, national teams opt to pick the best players no matter where in the world they are playing. In Asia alone, you can see glaring examples with world cup candidate Iran recruiting players such as Ashkan Dejagah (Fulham) and Daniel Davari (Grasshopper) from Germany to bolster their ranks. Similarly, Lebanon has done the same with a host of European-born Lebanese players opting to play for The Cedars on an international platform.

As a result, Lebanon has reached the last round of the 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifiers and thrashed Pakistan 3-1 in a one-sided game with a reserve team when the two sides played a friendly in February.

Making sure to benefit from the trend, even Philippines has benefited enormously from European-based players such as Stephan Schröck (Eintracht Frankfurt), Roland Müller (Servette FC), Juan Luis Guirado (Burgos), Neil Etheridge (Fulham) and Dennis Cagara (Lyngby) with results improving and causing a football revolution in the country.

You don’t even need to go that far away for inspiration, just take a leaf out of Afghanistan’s book. They often boast their entire starting team from Afghanis playing abroad and, with that added quality and professionalism, Afghanistan thrashed Pakistan 3-0 and won the 2013 SAFF Cup after beating India 2-0 in the final.

We, on the other hand, have yet to reach the final of the SAFF Championship despite taking part in the eight team event since 1993. For Pakistan, the problem is multi-faceted. Firstly, some consider our foreign-based contingent to be non-Pakistanis and thus claim that we should not include them in our national team.

Well, who are these guys?

Hassan Bashir (Fremad Amager), Muhammad Ali (Svebolle), Adnan Ahmed (Droylsden), Zesh Rehman (Pahang FA), Yousuf Butt (BGA) and Shabir Khan (Worcester City FC) were all born outside of Pakistan.

Bashir, Ali and Butt are based in Denmark, while former Manchester United trainee Ahmed and Khan reside in England. Rehman, who captained Pakistan in their last senior outing was with English Premier League side, Fulham, a few years back and is now currently playing top flight football in Malaysia.

They all possess Pakistani passports, National Identity Card for Overseas Pakistanis (NICOP) and they all love playing for their country. Ace goalkeeper, Butt, who was born in Canada, declined a call-up from Canada U-19s to fulfil his dream of becoming the Pak Shaheens’ number one. Clearly, anyone in their right mind would not dare to call them anything other than Pakistanis. But some go on claim to that these players are not good enough.







Yousuf Butt

Wait, what?

You’ve got Bashir who played for Danish Superliga giants and UEFA Europa League regulars FC Nordsjaelland and is rated by many as one of the top three players in the SAFF region.







Hassan Bashir

Ali spent a season at UEFA Champions League side FC Copenhagen and is one of the most skilled Pakistani players this writer has ever seen.







Muhammad Ali

Ahmed graduated from the famed Manchester United Academy, played at Huddersfield Town, Hungarian champions Ferencvaros and Iran’s Aboomoslem.







Adnan Ahmed

On the other end, Rehman made his English Premier League debut against Liverpool with Fulham, played for QPR, Brighton and Hove Albion and even captained Bradford City in League Two.







Zesh Rehman

But when all ability and ‘them being Pakistani’ relatedissues have subsided, local coaches claim that these players don’t attend ‘camps’ to prepare for events.

Most of the players mentioned play for semi-professional and professional clubs. And other than FIFA dates, a club reserves the right to waive away national team duty. But despite that fact, these players have travelled to attend training camps and been a part of the national side; leaving their jobs, studies and clubs behind just for the sake of representing their nation.

But that’s not always possible, especially since the Pakistan Football Federation (PFF) are living in the stone age and call for two month long ‘camps’ to train for events.

Throughout the globe, each national team just holds a week or so of training and plays friendly games to build team chemistry. And that is not even an issue for players like Ahmed and Rehman, who have been with the national team for more than seven years.

But there are more double standards and the PFF has been caught out.

Recently, two players namely Muhammad Adil and Kaleemullah became foreign-based players after signing for FC Dordoi Bishkek in Kyrgyzstan, but according to our coaches, these don’t count. Moreover, former players such as Mohammad Essa always blame the foreign-based players for coming late and pins losses on them.

But why don’t they raise an issue when Adil arrived late from Kyrgyzstan to Palestine for Pakistan’s clash against Sri Lanka two hours before the game and did not attend the camp.

Moreover, Kaleemullah wasn’t even released by Dordoi and did not play for the Shaheens. But why wasn’t this criticised by Essa for showing a lack of commitment. I don’t have a problem with such incidences, it’s your club that comes first but it’s the hypocrisy shown by former players and coaches that is the problem.

All this hostility shown by some of the local coaches and players has meant that we have never gotten more than four foreign-based players in one side. And even then, with their inclusion, we have improved considerably.

We take pride in seeing Pakistani players represent other countries in cricket such as Moeen Ali for England, Imran Tahir for South Africa, Usman Khawaja for Australia and the dozens on show at last T20 World Cup for UAE, Holland and Canada. But it has developed a very negative approach when the same happens in football with these overseas-based Pakistanis coming home to represent Pakistan. There are a number of Pakistani origin players that have represented Pakistan but were never welcomed with open arms by many and continue to be labelled as ‘foreigners’ despite wearing the green shirt with pride, holding a green passport and originating from Pakistan.

Pakistani football has gained enormous popularity in the last decade but it is yet to reflect on the local game and the way things are going, it will take longer than people hope. That is simply due to ill formed policies of the federation which are being executed by officials who have no expertise in aspects of football.

In Pakistan, there are no proper football academies as governmental departments dominate the domestic football leagues and only recruit players over the age of 18; when they have missed their development age. Football fans have not even seen the Pakistan Premier League televised ever since it started 11 years ago. Therefore, the general public has no awareness whatsoever on who, where and how they get selected for Pakistan. All this fuels the discussions and debates on social media and football circles that national junior and senior sides aren’t selected on merit and so forth.

Subsequently, foreign-based players are treated with contempt. But last year, Pakistan’s Serbian boss Zavisa Milosavljevic claimed that he would not tolerate anyone calling the aforementioned players ‘foreigners’. While that was a major breakthrough in the problem, his successor, Mohammed Al Shamlan of Bahrain has taken a complete U-turn on that policy.

He is no longer calling up foreign-based players except Adil and Kaleem, and to add on, he is even ignoring senior players from the Pakistan Premier League. Instead, he is focusing on a flawed-youth policy, where he intends to give our U-22 team a bit of exposure and make them the senior side.

This, possibly, could destroy Pakistan’s chances of progressing at the FIFA 2018 World Cup qualifiers and 2015 SAFF Championship.

Here we have our core batch of foreign-based players and couple of new ones like Nabil Aslam (AC Horsens) who played in the UEFA Europa League and could be an ideal centre-back partner for Rehman. Combined with talented local ones such as Saddam Hussain (KRL), Ahsanullah (HBL) and Mansoor Khan (PAF) could produce some sensational results.

But no, a country which allows governors with dual nationality clearly doesn’t want to win and use these players. Instead, we want to brand them as ‘foreigners’ even when they want to play for Pakistan, wear green shirts and are Pakistani in spirit and by the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

dexter said:


> Bro i cant do this only mods can!
> @Jungibaaz kindly add a poll to this thread of top 10 teams of FIFA 14



I'll make a list on my own predictions. 10 teams it is. 
But don't expect too many votes, this isn't the most popular thread around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Jungibaaz said:


> I'll make a list on my own predictions. 10 teams it is.
> But don't expect too many votes, this isn't the most popular thread around.



Yeah i know that 
the only person running this thread alone 
Forever alone


----------



## arp2041

Jungibaaz said:


> I'll make a list on my own predictions. 10 teams it is.
> But don't expect too many votes, *this isn't the most popular thread around.*



Let the Game Begin than you will EAT your words!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

arp2041 said:


> Let the Game Begin than you will EAT your words!!



 This is PDF. 

No football thread can compete with a cricket one, let alone Indo-Pak cricket threads which turn into all out war. 
I expect a spike in activity here though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Jungibaaz said:


> This is PDF.
> 
> No football thread can compete with a cricket one, let alone Indo-Pak cricket threads which turn into all out war.
> I expect a spike in activity here though.



Limeys gonna lose, lame Limeys. Pfffft. All they gon do is dribble the ball in their half and show off their hot *** WAGs 

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## dexter

Over 94,000 people around the world have given the Brazilian government a yellow card! Lets reach 100,000 and make sure we don't see violence like these picture during the FIFA World Cup.AI Yellow Card :: AI USA#Copa2014





















*GIVE THEM A YELLOW CARD:*
*AI Yellow Card :: AI USA*


----------



## Jungibaaz

Informant said:


> Limeys gonna lose, lame Limeys. Pfffft. All they gon do is dribble the ball in their half and show off their hot *** WAGs
> 
> USA! USA! USA!



When you yanks don't make it past the group stage, then we'll talk.

Mind you, Britain probably could make it to the quarter final, probably not more.


----------



## dexter

England Football Team
FA World Cup. There was plenty of action including a fingertip save from Joe Hart, a nice finish from Wayne Rooney and there's an exclusive peak behind the scenes into the bootroom.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152089466207447


----------



## Informant

Jungibaaz said:


> When you yanks don't make it past the group stage, then we'll talk.
> 
> Mind you, Britain probably could make it to the quarter final, probably not more.



Look at this puff piece limey overestimating their teams capabilities. All you have are crybabies who roll on the field when somebody looks at them wrong. 

USA USA USA!


----------



## Jungibaaz

Informant said:


> Look at this puff piece limey overestimating their teams capabilities. All you have are crybabies who roll on the field when somebody looks at them wrong.
> 
> USA USA USA!








Stiff upper lip.


----------



## Informant

Jungibaaz said:


> Stiff upper lip.



Says the guy with AMERICAN symbol of Machoness as his avatar.

Limey you trippin'.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Informant said:


> Says the guy with AMERICAN symbol of Machoness as his avatar.
> 
> Limey you trippin'.



I could just have easily have had Robert Carlyle as my avatar, but the artwork on this one was better.

I doubt you could even understand half the stuff this guy says, but whatever:


----------



## dexter

Portugal's national team posing before playing Ireland in East Rutherford...


----------



## Devil Soul

*Everything you've ever wanted to know about the World Cup, and then some*
By Taha Anis
Published: June 12, 2014




PHOTO: AFP

*Five biggest World Cup controversies*
From Maradona’s ‘Hand of God’ to Zidane’s infamous headbutt, we look back at the biggest controversies in football history.








*Five biggest World Cup upsets*
A look at some unexpected victories from previous World Cups.








*Five funniest World Cup moments*
From bleached hair to yellow card blunders, _The Express Tribune_ looks back at funny moments from previous World Cups.






*Best ever players in World Cup*
Maradona, Zidane and Pele among others make the cut.






*Football records and numbers*
A look back at football history through facts and figures.






*Top footballers not playing in this World Cup*
Frank Ribery and Gareth Bales are two of the top leaders not playing in this World Cup.






Top five players to never have played the World Cup

Eric Cantona and Ian Rush are among leading players who have never played in the World Cup.






*World Cup history*
FIFA held the first ever World Cup in Uruguay in 1930.






*Top five goals in football history*
A look at career-defining goals by Maradona, Nelinho and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

Who will win today's match

Brasil vs. Croatia

To me Brasil

@Zarvan@Spring Onion @Aeronaut @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

ghazaliy2k said:


> Who will win today's match
> 
> Brasil vs. Croatia
> 
> To me Brasil
> 
> @Zarvan@Spring Onion @Aeronaut @Chinese-Dragon




*Brazil wins with 3:0*


----------



## l'ingénieur

Brazil, 2-0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

2ez4 Brazil


----------



## Secret Service

boring ceremony. it was not up to the expectations .. bad performance by Pitbull.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

secretservice said:


> boring ceremony. it was not up to the expectations .. bad performance by Pitbull.


cricket word cup 2011 ceremony was better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Warhawk

Croatia > Brazil


----------



## BDforever

Warhawk said:


> Croatia *<* Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Croatia=1 Brazil=0 so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> Croatia=1 Brazil=0


credit to brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

12 JUN 2014WORLD CUP - GROUP A



0



1
13 mins

Marcelo (11' og)
Brazil is trailing 0-1 to Croatia in the opening game. Going to be interesting game now on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> 12 JUN 2014WORLD CUP - GROUP A
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 13 mins
> 
> Marcelo (11' og)
> Brazil is trailing 0-1 to Croatia in the opening game. Going to be interesting game now on...


the of face brazil players after the goal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> the of face brazil players after the goal


they'll come back & win this game... no worries!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

a lot of pushing, pulling & elbowing going around ......

GOAL............................ BRAZIL SCORE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477186785265467392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

My bet's on Germany.

Reus is a big blow to them but they have a very diverse squad and can cope without him.

If not Germany, then one of the South American teams to win it.


----------



## JonAsad

Has some nice guy posted a live stream?-


----------



## Leader

Visa waived off for Pakistanis wanting to go to Brazil for World Cup.


----------



## Hyde

JonAsad said:


> Has some nice guy posted a live stream?-


watching from here

removed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

'Visa waiver for Pakistani fans travelling to the World Cup' - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Hyde

Leader said:


> Visa waived off for Pakistanis wanting to go to Brazil for World Cup.


I am really surprised over this decision...

I think it's limited to some Pakistanis having some sort of background within Football or something... but apparently it's claimed to be for all...

What is going to happen to agents... reaching Brazil is a destination for many agents who are smuggling people from Pakistan to Europe and America... I know somebody who came to UK via Brazil... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Aether said:


> Thank You Aether





Aether said:


> I am really surprised over this decision...
> 
> I think it's limited to some Pakistanis having some sort of background within Football or something... but apparently it's claimed to be for all...
> 
> What is going to happen to agents... reaching Brazil is a destination for many agents who are smuggling people from Pakistan to Europe and America... I know somebody who came to UK via Brazil... lol



I dont think they care how many Pakistani drown while getting illegally smuggled to amrika or europe-


----------



## Hyde

JonAsad said:


> I dont think they care how many Pakistani drown while getting illegally smuggled to amrika or europe-


Brazil is a good country, love that place for tourism...

The economy of Brazil is also respectable, BRICS starts from Brazil... so I wouldn't be surprised if some of the Pakistanis go to Brazil and decides to stay there...

My second girl friend back in college days was from Brazil/Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

haaahahahahahaahha I can't wait to see the first match.... Just bought new Airtel HD connection because of FIFA....... I want to see Neymar's FIFA goals.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Akheer kar gaya Croatian Goalkeeper (y)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477185653978193920@SBNationGIF's post on Vine


----------



## $@rJen

Raja.Pakistani said:


> India will win this fifa world cup
> 
> btw when its starting..i wish any latin country take this world cup.



LoL...... I wish Pakistan would get FIFA.....

Any how.. I already placed the bets with my friends...... Its Brazil or Argentina


----------



## Leader

Aether said:


> I am really surprised over this decision...
> 
> I think it's limited to some Pakistanis having some sort of background within Football or something... but apparently it's claimed to be for all...
> 
> What is going to happen to agents... reaching Brazil is a destination for many agents who are smuggling people from Pakistan to Europe and America... I know somebody who came to UK via Brazil... lol



Brazil is like us..


----------



## Hyde

Leader said:


> Brazil is like us..


You mean US (USA) or us (Pakistan)... Which city in Pakistan looks like this?


----------



## JanjaWeed

& it's Penalty for Brazil... 

& score.... Neymar is going to be the star in this tournament. He already has 2 goals!


----------



## Hyde

*Goaaaaal!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Devil Soul

Neymar a new legend in making ....


----------



## W.11

was legit penalty?


----------



## Devil Soul

Goal ....Oscar ...Brazil
3-1


----------



## JanjaWeed

& another one goes in for Brazil... & it's 3-1 to Brazil. @BDforever told ya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Brazil 3 Cro 1 Goal.... Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

W.11 said:


> was legit penalty?




No, definitely not! 

But I dont care, because I was for Brazil anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Koovie said:


> No, definitely not!
> 
> But I dont care, because I was for Brazil anyways



bekaar team he chor


----------



## Devil Soul

*12:00 PM*
Group A



Mexico



Cameroon
*3:00 PM*
Group B

Spain

Netherlands

6:00 PM
Group B

Chile

Australia

All times are in Eastern Time
More on FIFA.com


----------



## Koovie

Koovie said:


> *Brazil wins with 3:0*



Okay, I could not foresee that own goal


----------



## Jungibaaz

W.11 said:


> was legit penalty?



Nope.

Poor Croatians must want to crucify that Japanese ref.

First a yellow instead of a red for Neymar, Neymar shortly after scores. The false penalty, another goal for Brazil.
The disallowed goal, which may have changed events to stop Brazil going from 2-1 up to 3-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

wrong plenty decision given in favor of Brazil...................


----------



## Zarvan

Brazil won okay thanks to Neymar and in last oscar although over all oscar played a lot better


----------



## Arabian Legend

What a tackle that led to penalty? Croatia should have won this game. I blame the referee for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Today's matches



MEX 

Vs



CMR






ESP

Vs



NED





CHI

Vs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

My predictions for winners is




MEX 

Vs



CMR

Tie

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/round=255931/match=300186492/index.html#nosticky



ESP

Vs



NED

Spain wins





CHI

Vs




Chile wins


----------



## Luftwaffe

No predictions but I hope any of these 3 Win WC...

Germany, Argentina and Portugal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

ghazaliy2k said:


> My predictions for winners is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEX
> 
> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> CMR
> 
> Tie
> 
> http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/round=255931/match=300186492/index.html#nosticky
> 
> 
> 
> ESP
> 
> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> NED
> 
> Spain wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHI
> 
> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chile wins


The rest of the predictions are fine other than Cameroon VS Mexico . It will end up as an easy win for cameroon . Mexicans are overrated !!


----------



## My-Analogous

Backbencher said:


> The rest of the predictions are fine other than Cameroon VS Mexico . It will end up as an easy win for cameroon . Mexicans are overrated !!



Mexican have advantage and they are familiar with the weather and ecology.


----------



## BestUsernameEver

For those who watched the game yesterday (and played a certain game around 20 years ago):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

this guy became a twitter star for the day, because of his prediction

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477019810585268225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477163570468102144Sadly he did not bet any money himself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

shaheen camel predicts nedtherlands will win against spaniards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Spain 1 . Ned 1 ... 1 half


----------



## My-Analogous

Spain 1 -3 Netherlands

Spain 1- 4 Netherland now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Ned is humiliating Spain......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> Ned is humiliating Spain......


today spain had no clue how to play LOL


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> today spain had no clue how to play LOL


yeah all of them look outta form, on the other hand NED look very focused ...
NED 5 .... as i type

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

goal number 555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Spain 1- 5 Netherland now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

really disappointed was not expecting this kinda play from Spain


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> really disappointed was not expecting this kinda play from Spain


actually i was expecting  Holland is very aggressive team, if you do not run fast, Holland will eat you up and spain lacks there, spain was there like time passing same last world cup, 1 goal and then time pass LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

ye Spain walay urgent bases pe kaheen Lyaari say Lyaari Gang War ka koi banda keeper kay toor pe tu nahe lay aye... lol Spain ko ub defence kilye banday nahe balkay US made defence shield ke zaroorat hey lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

Devil Soul said:


> really disappointed was not expecting this kinda play from Spain



They play like a third grade club team



BDforever said:


> actually i was expecting


----------



## Devil Soul

ghazaliy2k said:


> They play like a third grade club team


u gotta give credit to NED.. they made them look like a club team, @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

Devil Soul said:


> u gotta give credit to NED.. they made them look like a club team, @BDforever


Almost number 6 twice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Spain fucked  WELCUM TO SOUTH AMERICA BABY


----------



## Devil Soul

NKVD said:


> Spain fucked  WELCUM TO SOUTH AMERICA BABY


i believe Spain will bounce back......



ghazaliy2k said:


> Almost number 6 twice


yeah the captain goali did good.... NED are not letting Spain settle..... lol


----------



## BDforever

LOOOK AT THAT SPAIN ! ! ! ! ! MISSED A EASY GOAL LOL


----------



## Devil Soul

and a golden chance missed..... they are really not focused.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Devil Soul said:


> i believe Spain will bounce back......



Currently i am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

What a play by Netherlands

Totally dominated from the very first moment. 5 - 1 in favour of Netherlands

Unbelievable...

As rightly said by the commentator "This has been defeat of immense proportion for Spain"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

NED 5 Spain 1.... time to leave this planet 

we jus witnessed 1st WC 2014 upset

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> and a golden chance missed..... they are really not focused.....


Spain's main problem was strategy, only two players were going up or 2 players going down. you can not win a match just standing in mid field, look at Holland. 4-5 players went up and then at least 4 players went down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

after 61 yrs ..... Spain lost with such a huge margin ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

heaviest defect in 61 years of Spain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> NED 5 Spain 1.... time to leave this planet
> 
> we jus witnessed 1st WC 2014 upset


this is not upset 





holland is big team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Devil Soul said:


> i believe Spain will bounce back......


Spain have to fight physiological war Too Bounce Back Won't happen with Germany and Brazil And now the Dutch Sorry to say they are FINISHED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

13 JUN 2014WORLD CUP - GROUP B



1



5

Alonso (27' pen)
90 +3HT 1-1

van Persie (44', 72'),

Robben (53', 80'),

de Vrij (64')
How about that? A master class by the Dutch.. & brought Spanish lads back down to earth! Tactical brilliance by Louis Van Gaal... ManU fans must be well chuffed! Brilliant game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> this is not upset
> View attachment 35039
> 
> holland is big team


if u look at record...it stands Spain 4 Holland 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> if u look at record...it stands Spain 4 Holland 2


you know history can not buy you a match LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> you know history can not buy you a match LOL


besides defeating a Champ is always an upset


----------



## NKVD

BDforever said:


> this is not upset
> View attachment 35039
> 
> holland is big team


LAST TIME FINALIST REVENGE IS CRUEL THING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

NKVD said:


> Spain have to fight physiological war Too Bounce Back Won't happen with Germany and Brazil And now the Dutch Sorry to say they are FINISHED


this was the 1st game..... Spain will get their act together i hope so... now i'll focus on my other Fav team ...come on Messi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Jungibaaz @Oscar @Aeronaut @WebMaster there is already a sticky thread running on Fifa w/cup 2014... pls merge all other threads with this..... cheers!

FIFA Brazil 2014 World Cup | Page 10


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> this was the 1st game..... Spain will get their act together i hope so... now i'll focus on my other Fav team ...come on Messi ....


messi sucks in world cup LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> this is not upset
> View attachment 35039
> 
> holland is big team


loved every bit of it. Spain needed that spanking to bring them back down to earth... brilliant.. just brilliant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Aeronaut @WebMaster there is already a sticky thread running on Fifa w/cup 2014... pls merge all other threads with this..... cheers!
> 
> FIFA Brazil 2014 World Cup | Page 10


will not do, what will you do ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> messi sucks in world cup LOL


Naam ki Kafi hai ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> Naam ki Kafi hai ..


chana kha uspe


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> chana kha uspe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Robin


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Dutch raped Spanish defence

5-1 lol


----------



## NKVD

gifdsports's post on Vine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Fcuk yea ... spain has been brought down to earth and had their nose drubbed on the pitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Fcuk yea ... spain has been brought down to earth and had their nose drubbed on the pitch.


oh yes... loved every minute of the game. Spanish players were going down too easy... & guess what? they were not allowed to get back up! 


super goal by Van Persie...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Do you know guys if Iker Casillas did not get goal in this match then he would have been the goal keeper who prevented goal for longest time ever in football history ? but alas he got fked up today LOL


----------



## JanjaWeed

2014 FIFA World Cup™


Today, 23:00 • Arena Pantanal, Cuiabá • Group B
vs



Chile



Australia

A low profile game to settle all that excitement of Spain vs Netherlands game!


----------



## JanjaWeed

*CHILE2 19 mins AUSTRALIA0*
A SANCHEZ (12)
J VALDIVIA (14)

Looks like there's going to be another goal feast!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Spain got raped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Chile 3




Australia 1... Full Time


----------



## Areesh

Ghatiya performance by Spain. Lanat is the only word that comes into my mind at this moment for this performance.


----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> Ghatiya performance by Spain. Lanat is the only word that comes into my mind at this moment for this performance.



They were out performed..... Did you see inesta in second half???? I havent...... I guess spain should consider themselves to be lucky because there were 2 more sure chances.....


----------



## W.11

this world cup is turning out to be high scoring world cup on the lines of 2002 japan korea world cup



JanjaWeed said:


> oh yes... loved every minute of the game. Spanish players were going down too easy... & guess what? they were not allowed to get back up!
> 
> 
> super goal by Van Persie...



lala yeh van persie se zyada pakistani ball ka kamal he


----------



## Kompromat

Im supporting Deutchland


----------



## Devil Soul

The Football Wall in Karachi display groups of FIFAWorldCup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> Im supporting Deutchland



Yeh apna bhai...Germany all the way baby.

Reus is a big blow though.


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152485643374588




Referees during this WC so far....

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## nair

Devil Soul said:


> The Football Wall in Karachi display groups of FIFAWorldCup.



The place i belong to called "Malappuram", is famous for football crazy guys..... Probably the only place in india where number of footballs supporters are overwhelmingly high compared to cricket fans..... The celebration of Indian world cup win was not much, but defeat of aregentina and brazil was celebrated with higher enthusiasm....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Super goal of van persie*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152646768488676

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

He made 3 wonderful saves. what about that. It was team fault not only his

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter




----------



## dexter

The Flying Dutchman 






*this one is epic *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocket science

poor Greece they tried so many times but no luck at all.


----------



## dexter

*Brazuca - 'The Most Advanced Soccer Ball Ever Made in PAKISTAN
Proud Moment for PAKISTAN 
Meet the Brazuca - 'The Most Advanced Soccer Ball Ever Made! Made in " SIALKOT PAKISTAN " official Soccer Balls for FIFA World Cup 2014!*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=672939886120538




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## My-Analogous

Who will win Eng vs. Ita

My vote is for Italy


----------



## JanjaWeed

GROUP D
Uruguay1 Costa Rica2
LIVE68 mins


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> GROUP D
> Uruguay1 Costa Rica2
> LIVE68 mins


i am enjoying the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Aeronaut said:


> Im supporting Deutchland





BDforever said:


> i am enjoying the game





JanjaWeed said:


> GROUP D
> Uruguay1 Costa Rica2
> LIVE68 mins





dexter said:


> *Brazuca - 'The Most Advanced Soccer Ball Ever Made in PAKISTAN
> Proud Moment for PAKISTAN
> Meet the Brazuca - 'The Most Advanced Soccer Ball Ever Made! Made in " SIALKOT PAKISTAN " official Soccer Balls for FIFA World Cup 2014!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=672939886120538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Devil Soul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152485643374588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Referees during this WC so far....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secret Service

ghazaliy2k said:


> Who will win Eng vs. Ita
> 
> My vote is for Italy




Englaannnnddd........


----------



## BDforever

First red card LOL

and Costarica 3 Urugua 1 FT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> First red card LOL
> 
> and Costarica 3 Urugua 1 FT


wow.. this is going to open up Group D. All depends on next match.. England vs Italy. Could be the first draw of this tournament. So far all the matches produced decisive results!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. this is going to open up Group D. All depends on next match.. England vs Italy. Could be the first draw of this tournament. So far all the matches produced decisive results!


Urugua played really bad, should be more yellow cards.


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> Urugua played really bad, should be more yellow cards.


They were missing Louis Suarez badly due to his injury. I still expected them to win. Then again... it's a good result for England though!


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> They were missing Louis Suarez badly due to his injury. I still expected them to win. Then again... it's a good result for England though!



Why is Luis Suarez even in the team? It isn't even a month since he had knee surgery.

Plus, Uruguay really need to let go of Forlan. He's nowhere as quick in the flanks as he used to be. Teams really can't afford a Sachinesque figure in Football.


----------



## Leader

Sialkot, Pakistan; Birth place of FIFA's 2014 World Cup Football; Brazuca

meet Brazuca !


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Why is Luis Suarez even in the team? It isn't even a month since he had knee surgery.
> 
> Plus, Uruguay really need to let go of Forlan. He's nowhere as quick in the flanks as he used to be. Teams really can't afford a Sachinesque figure in Football.


Even a half fit Louis Suarez will boost the morale of the ream & Uruguayans. He is their marque player. Don't know how fit will he be in their next match against England. Uruguay doesn't have many to choose from.. Diego Forlan is only there in the team 'cause of Suarez's injury. 
Considering the fact that it's country of only 3.3 million people.. Uruguay has done really well. In fact they were the winners of first two world cups! So.. it's a country with a great football pedigree & tradition!


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Uruguay really disappointed me

Italy will beat England badly


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. like the way England started. Couple of shots at the goal already!


----------



## JanjaWeed

There you go... 1-0 to Italy! After all this match is not going to be boring either!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Even a half fit Louis Suarez will boost the morale of the ream & Uruguayans. He is their marque player. Don't know how fit will he be in their next match against England. Uruguay doesn't have many to choose from.. Diego Forlan is only there in the team 'cause of Suarez's injury.
> Considering the fact that it's country of only 3.3 million people.. Uruguay has done really well. In fact they were the winners of first two world cups! So.. it's a country with a great football pedigree & tradition!



Half-fit players end up disappointing big-time and sapping the morale even further with their poor performance when a lot more is expected of them. Chris Gayle for RCB this year still gives me shudders. Anyways, as for Suarez, serves him right for all the cheating and bad behaviour he showed last time.

Uruguay has a good pedigree no doubt. I guess they won't be going past the first round this time though.

I was ashamed to find Aruba of all countries(if one can even call it that) at a FIFA ranking of 120, while we're rotting at 154. 



JanjaWeed said:


> There you go... 1-0 to Italy! After all this match is not going to be boring either!



Not with an equalizer coming so fast! Oh yeah!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh yes.... Sturridge scores for England to make it 1-1. Brilliant counter attacking play by England!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Good match going on let see what happens I think it would be either Italy or Draw


----------



## BDforever

now actually watching high class football skills from both sides 
Holland only showed this type of skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Half-fit players end up disappointing big-time and sapping the morale even further with their poor performance when a lot more is expected of them. Chris Gayle for RCB this year still gives me shudders. Anyways, as for Suarez, serves him right for all the cheating and bad behaviour he showed last time.
> 
> Uruguay has a good pedigree no doubt. I guess they won't be going past the first round this time though.
> 
> I was ashamed to find Aruba of all countries(if one can even call it that) at a FIFA ranking of 120, while we're rotting at 154.
> 
> 
> 
> Not with an equalizer coming so fast! Oh yeah!!


I know... In an ideal world that's how it should be. However... managers in the past too couldn't gather enough guts to take that call. Either due to pressure from the fans.. or lack of confidence on other players. They all succumb to the emotions.... whether in the case with David Beckham in '02, Wayne Rooney in '06 or Ronaldo in '98 w/cup final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Italy 22222222222222222222222222222


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. looks like another goal feast in the offing! that was bit too early in the 2nd half to fall behind! C'mon England...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

England are quite pathetic in front of the goal! Their finishing has let 'em down despite the amount of chances they created in the game!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> England are quite pathetic in front of the goal! Their finishing has let 'em down despite the amount of chances they created in the game!


they created more chances than Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> they created more chances than Italy


That's true. They have been lacking a fox in the box kinda striker.. they haven't had one since Gary Linekar in late 80's. England needs to change their approach... they are quite arrogant with their game. They want to stick with their game of fast, direct & physical game. They don't care much for creative play.. Maybe their academies & clubs needs to change their attitude & approach for the sake of their national game!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

BDforever said:


> they created more chances than Italy



thats called badluck


----------



## BDforever

dexter said:


> thats called badluck


not really, own fault

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*The World Cup so far....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Hakan

Kaan said:


> *Muslim footballers coping with World Cup in Ramadan*​
> *Ramadan is where Muslims abstain from eating and drinking from dawn to dusk. It begins on June 28, which is when the first round of 16 matches are staged till July 27.*
> 
> *World Bulletin / News Desk*
> 
> Muslim football players are going to go through the ultimate test to do their best during the world cup while fasting.
> 
> This year is going to be the first year where the World cup is going to take place during Ramadan. The Muslim football players will have to cope with the exceeding temperatures and humidity of Brazil.
> 
> Ramadan is where Muslims abstain from eating and drinking from dawn to dusk. It begins on June 28, which is when the first round of 16 matches are staged till July 27.
> 
> Notable Muslim players include the Ivory Coast's Touré brothers, Yaya and Kolo, Roma winger Gervinho and Cheick Tioté. Practicing Muslims on France's squad include Karim Benzema, Bacary Sagna, Mamadou Sakho and Moussa Sissoko, the Huffington Post reported.
> 
> Even though the players have a disadvantage of not being able to eat or drink anything, players such as the Ivory Coast's Kolo Touré said that Ramadan makes him "feel even stronger."
> 
> "I think it's amazing how Ramadan can make you really strong," he said.
> 
> Muslim footballers coping with World Cup in Ramadan | Muslim World | Worldbulletin News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Argentina wins! Respect....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Luftwaffe said:


> Argentina wins! Respect....



Bosnia almost came back.


----------



## Bratva

Luftwaffe said:


> Argentina wins! Respect....



Love how Messi scored second goal, beautiful tackle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478319974126067712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Bosnians were playing average but it's a great achievement to make it to the WC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocket science

today's match will be tremendous and exciting
Germany vs Portugal


----------



## JanjaWeed

*




*

*16 JUN 2014WORLD CUP - GROUP G*
*



1



0*



*

Müller (12' pen)
*
*17 mins*


----------



## arp2041

Goals ki barsaat!!!!

3-0 Germany!!!!


----------



## BestUsernameEver

Final result: Germany 4 - 0 Portugal


----------



## Android

looked like Ronaldo was the only one playing for Portugal


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Boko Haram versus Hezbollah


----------



## BestUsernameEver

nick_indian said:


> Boko Haram versus Hezbollah


----------



## haman10

so here it goes : iran 0 - nigeria 0 

guess the only hope of asia getting some points in this WC is iran . lol

we all saw the humiliating defeats of japan and australia ..... South Korea aint gonna do anything either .

God i wish iran was in group H .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BestUsernameEver

Awesome goals by the Belgians

I am really liking this WC so far: 

great ambiance, tons of goals and (most importantly) not a single Vuvuzela to be heard


----------



## JanjaWeed

This is going to be a boring game! C'mon.. where is that Brazilian flair?


17 JUN 2014WORLD CUP - GROUP A



0



0
76 minsHT 0-0


----------



## dexter

Memo Ochoa had a message for Brazil today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

DAMN IT   but it was not as boring as Iran vs Nigeria.

Brazil has 4 point now, right? 

How many more do they need now?


----------



## dexter




----------



## dexter

*Lionel Messi Skills - Look Closely




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=601825493204258




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Koovie said:


> DAMN IT   but it was not as boring as Iran vs Nigeria.
> 
> Brazil has 4 point now, right?
> 
> How many more do they need now?


They play against Cameroon next. A draw should still take them through though! But looking at the way they playing they won't get too far in this tournament, unless they show some serious improvement!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Mexico's goalkeeper Guillermo Ochoa denied Neymar Jr. with a beautiful diving save. ‪#‎WorldCup‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

2:0 For Chile 

Spain is getting raped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

End of WC for both Australia and Spain today.


----------



## W.11

spain getting humiliated, unbelievable, reminds me of france in 2002, after winniing 1998, they went out badly in 2002 WC


----------



## arp2041

W.11 said:


> spain getting humiliated, unbelievable, reminds me of france in 2002, after winniing 1998, they went out badly in 2002 WC



after winning 2002, Brazil went out badly.............

after winning 2006, Italy went out badly.............

now spain..............

looks like there is established pattern!!


----------



## iranigirl2

*Guillermo Ochoa memes sweep the internet after Mexico goalkeeper thwarts Brazil

*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jaanbaz

I like the way Chile plays the game. Very exciting team. Spain is using the same old tactics which doesn't work in south American atmosphere.


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hahahaha.. adios Espana! 

18 JUN 2014WORLD CUP - GROUP B



0



2
FT +6HT 0-2

Vargas (19'),

Aránguiz (43')


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Spain ka to ho gaya re good day


----------



## Haseebullah

Then i would tell you that you are not the only football fan who owns a TV here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

they must be fan of Bangladesh cricket team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

It's okay yaar they won last time. Araam karo is baar.


----------



## sincity

Spain suck.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Not a shocker at all! & defending champions in the past too got knocked out in the group stage! France got knocked out in '02 without even scoring a goal! beat that...


----------



## Shabaz Sharif




----------



## Jango

What if I told you that there is already a World Cup thread...?


----------



## dexter

Spain crash OUT of the FIFA World Cup after a 2-0 defeat to Chile


----------



## dexter




----------



## dexter




----------



## dexter

Fulcrum15 said:


> What if I told you that there is already a World Cup thread...?



Sir, Are you referring to this one?
The big Middle East Football - thread


----------



## dexter

This should be posted in starting of thread if any mod can post it in the beginning


----------



## dexter

Cahill Cahill all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

The England Football Team will be wearing their white kit for tonight's FIFA World Cup Group D match against Uruguay. Leave your messages of support for the lads below. ‪#‎3Lions





Gerrard





Rahim stirling





Wayne Rooney





Daniel Sturridge


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed


 I will see you after the game!


----------



## W.11

england too getting knocked out


----------



## JanjaWeed

England really suck in this match...


----------



## W.11

saw bangladesh flag in the uruguay vs england match

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Nice post on Instagram from Luis Garcia #WorldCup






Better Love Story Than Twilight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

W.11 said:


> saw bangladesh flag in the uruguay vs england match


we are every where

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Roberto Carlos scored this free kick 17 years ago today. Was it one of the best ever?

*Roberto Carlos vs Physics*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154171997970652

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

dexter said:


> Roberto Carlos scored this free kick 17 years ago today. Was it one of the best ever?
> 
> *Roberto Carlos vs Physics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154171997970652



you forgot Ronaldinho Free Kick v England - 2002 World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Luis Suarez upset some of his ‪#‎Liverpool‬ colleagues by netting a double to sink ‪#‎England‬ and put the Three Lions on the brink of elimination.





















FULL TIME: Uruguay 2 -1 England.
Luis Suarez puts England on the brink of WORLD CUP elimination!


----------



## dexter

W.11 said:


> you forgot Ronaldinho Free Kick v England - 2002 World Cup



bhai you tube nahi chal raha isliye Mein nahi manta


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

England a pathetic team , and coach , what can you say ... no guts just defending and walking on field no skills no playmaking lousy quality

All expensive players, who don't have any loyalty to the english shirt sad very sad indeed


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> England a pathetic team , and coach , what can you say ... no guts just defending and walking on field no skills no playmaking lousy quality
> 
> All expensive players, who don't have any loyalty to the english shirt sad very sad indeed



I thought Rooney was going to kick somebody.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

No English are hoping italy win against Uruguay and they beat Cost Rica with good margin lol


----------



## Chronos

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> No English are hoping italy win against Uruguay and they beat Cost Rica with good margin lol



Costa Rica beat Italy.

this is an awesome world cup.



Jaanbaz said:


> I like the way Chile plays the game. Very exciting team. Spain is using the same old tactics which doesn't work in south American atmosphere.



@Jaanbaz 

Alexis Sanchez is a beast. I still remember his chip goal from Barcelona vs Real Madrid El Classico match in 2013.

Waiting for Arturo Vidal to pick up the pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Good representation of Iran Argentina Match

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Soumitra said:


> Good representation of Iran Argentina Match




extremly right


----------



## kbd-raaf

Good job Iran, one of their best of performances in the World Cup ever!



And I was a minute too early. Lionel Messi scores.


----------



## Soumitra

kbd-raaf said:


> Good job Iran, one of their best of performances in the World Cup ever!
> 
> 
> 
> And I was a minute too early. Lionel Messi scores.



Still a good effort by Iran. Infact in second half they were attacking Argentina regularly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Messi u beautie.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

F*** you Messi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Iran played and defended well but,messi scores.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Oh that was a heart breaker for Iran, they kept Argentina goalless for more than 90 minutes. Iran can still go to the second round if they win the next game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

IRAN against Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Argentina deserved that one, but Iran truly showed us what the spirit of the world game, played their hearts out. Some Messi magic was the final undoing of them.


----------



## Devil Soul

Iran really played well. the only plan they had was to not let ARG score..... but u cant hold back the class for long

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Messi messed up ... still Iran played lot good... defended well ... attacked well... but the day is not yours Iran ... but brilliant play during second half...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

What a great match from the brave Iran, but the genius scored another amazing goal and gave the victory to Argentina. Argentina 1-0 Iran. Leo Messi!


----------



## jaunty

Devil Soul said:


> Iran really played well. the only plan they had was to not let ARG score..... but u cant hold back the class for long



Except Messi I don't see much class in Argentina. Di Maria and a few others are good. But Iran did a splendid job, a draw would have been ideal for them and they nearly pulled it off. Then they would have needed only one more draw to get to the next round. Iran had a couple of chances to score too. I am impressed by their performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480410211174592512


----------



## Reza Ali

Allah hu Akber


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

argentina is not what i expected because i didn't see their previous game

argentina of 2006 was the last best side for them

seems like chile, columbia, uruguay (suarez) are a lot better contenders for the cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reza Ali

Naree taqbeer Allah hu Akber


----------



## dexter

*Argentina 1-0 Iran (Messi, 90'+).







































*


----------



## Devil Soul

jaunty said:


> Except Messi I don't see much class in Argentina. Di Maria and a few others are good. But Iran did a splendid job, a draw would have been ideal for them and they nearly pulled it off. Then they would have needed only one more draw to get to the next round. Iran had a couple of chances to score too. I am impressed by their performance.


Class = Messi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Injustice , 

It was Penalty

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

Victoria importantísima!!! Esfuerzo increíble del equipo!!!‪#‎VamosArgentina‬

Very important victory! Amazing team effort! #VamosArgentina


----------



## Takaavar

Impressive... Iran played confidently and bravely, but this is Argentina after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

100% a penalty.... Iran played great, they played against 12 players( the ref)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

S00R3NA said:


> Injustice ,
> 
> It was Penalty


Not even close. Iran played boring defensive football and got what it deserved.


----------



## dexter

Football is so cruel......Bad luck Iranians...Thats a heartbreak.... worked so hard in this game. But you can't let Messi take a shot like that...a man like Messi producing another world class moment


----------



## livingdead

i wanted iran to win.. they really really tried hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> Not even close. Iran played boring defensive football and got what it deserved.



Your view is respectable but I think you should put politics aside and be fair here .





What do you call this ?


Iran didn't play boring at all . It was a well planned strategy for a team that neither has expensive and famous stars nor speed like east Asians , Our tactics and defense certainly surprised many people who thought we would lose 4-0, 6-0 , 3-0 against other teams in our group . To be honest Iran had more serious chances than Argentina in 2nd half and we could win if the referee was fair .

Attacking against any team in our group is suicidal , We first try not to receive goal and then think about winning and this is what any wise coach does in order not to be crushed .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

Ghana man, amazing team


----------



## Devil Soul

Ghana on Top

GOAL: #GER 2



#GHA-2


----------



## Areesh

Loving this match. Good work by both the teams.


----------



## Devil Soul

Miroslav Klose has equaled Ronaldo's worldcup goal scoring record


----------



## W.11

excellent match


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ghana played extremely well. Good draw.


----------



## Jango

Yar...what the heck.

This world cup is pretty surprising.

Klose had another great chance at the end, had more time than he thought. Should have finished it off.

Anyways, next game is against USA for Germany...let's hope they win..

BTW, Miroslav is a fkng LEGEND!


----------



## Areesh

Fulcrum15 said:


> Yar...what the heck.
> 
> This world cup is pretty surprising.
> 
> Klose had another great chance at the end, had more time than he thought. Should have finished it off.
> 
> Anyways, next game is against USA for Germany...let's hope they win..
> 
> BTW, Miroslav is a fkng LEGEND!



Germany would win the next game. Today was a bad day for Germans and they survived it.


----------



## Jango

The game of the day though was Arg-Iran...

Great credit to Iran...they could have scored even!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fotol

500 said:


> Not even close. Iran played boring defensive football and got what it deserved.


Iranian defence stood like a wall until late in the game against one of the worlds best. Where is your shit nation again ? Pissrael would have conceded 8 goals vs Argentina.

Loser Zionist, get the hell out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Today ghanna played very well.... Excellent match with Germany... 2-2


----------



## W.11

mother of facts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

S00R3NA said:


> Your view is respectable but I think you should put politics aside and be fair here .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call this ?


You can clearly see that he hit the ball first:






So no need to whine.



> Iran didn't play boring at all . It was a well planned strategy for a team that neither has expensive and famous stars nor speed like east Asians , Our tactics and defense certainly surprised many people who thought we would lose 4-0, 6-0 , 3-0 against other teams in our group .


Better lose 3-0 in beautiful game than play boring defence and lose 0-1. Iran shows the most boring football out of 32 teams. Thats fact.



> Attacking against any team in our group is suicidal , We first try not to receive goal and then think about winning and this is what any wise coach does in order not to be crushed .


Argentina is not in best shape at all. They barely won Bosnia.

Look how Ghana played vs. much stronger Germany


----------



## Marshmallow

500 said:


> You can clearly see that he hit the ball first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no need to whine.
> 
> 
> Better lose 3-0 in beautiful game than play boring defence and lose 0-1. Iran shows the most boring football out of 32 teams. Thats fact.
> 
> 
> Argentina is not in best shape at all. They barely won Bosnia.
> 
> Look how Ghana played vs. much stronger Germany


did you like J Lo's song for FIFA? wasnt Shakira's much better and catchy....


----------



## Kiarash

Dont argue with this zionist.....he will go bomb a few Palestinian kids to calm his nerves now !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fotol

500 said:


> Better lose 3-0 in beautiful game than play boring defence and lose 0-1. Iran shows the most boring football out of 32 teams. Thats fact.
> Argentina is not in best shape at all. They barely won Bosnia.
> 
> Look how Ghana played vs. much stronger Germany



You aint going to win games/get result with playing ''beautiful''... ask Greece from 2004.

Again where is your P!ssrael?
PIssrael will never play such a strong side against Argentina in a major tournament holding them off till the 92th minute. Thats right, watching the world cup from home...now go mourn over your 6 milion dead pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Fotol said:


> You aint going to win games/get result with playing ''beautiful''... ask Greece from 2004.


Greece played ugly football and achieved results. Iran plays ugly football and does not achieve results.



> Again where is your P!ssrael?


Why u are cursing like a girl? Try civilized talk if u want to get an answer.


----------



## Fotol

500 said:


> Greece played ugly football and achieved results. Iran plays ugly football and does not achieve results.
> 
> 
> Why u are cursing like a girl? Try civilized talk if u want to get an answer.


Point is, the defence strategy employed by defensive teams are effective, sometimes it gives results and sometimes not and in the case of Iran it almost gave a result against one of the worlds best. 
Also After 2 games Iran is still in the tournament with chance to qualify while the likes of Spain and England are eliminated.

Now, where is PIssrael ? watching the world cup from home ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Lionel Messi Amazing Goal vs Iran*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=756984057687572


----------



## Fotol

^^ Thats a world class player for you. His team played like crap against Iran but he still made the difference.


----------



## dexter

Mario Götze celebrates the first goal of the game.





André Ayew scores the first goal of Ghana.





André Ayew celebrates his goal.





Asamoah Gyan scores the second goal of Ghana.





Asomah Gyan celebrates his goal with his teammates.





Miroslav Klose scores his 15th goal in World Cup. He is now level on 15 goals with Ronaldo, and becomes only the 3rd player to score at 4 World Cups: Pele & Uwe Seeler the other two.





Miroslav Klose celebrates equaling the record of Ronaldo, with his 15th World Cup goal.





Thomas Müller misses the ball and can't score.


----------



## W.11

Fotol said:


> ^^ Thats a world class player for you. His team played like crap against Iran but he still made the difference.



not a good captain though


----------



## dexter

Fotol said:


> ^^ Thats a world class player for you. His team played like crap against Iran but he still made the difference.



Oh my angry friend i agree with you no doubt Iran played well but Messi is a game changer
And there is no chance for Argentina to go for finals


----------



## Fotol

dexter said:


> Oh my angry friend i agree with you no doubt Iran played well but Messi is a game changer
> And there is no chance for Argentina to go for finals


Angry against dirty zionist who spout crap from their mouth yes.

Argentinas attack is world class... Di Maria, Higuain,Messi,Aguero... thats just exceptionally good. With a bit of motivation Argentina can reach the final all the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter




----------



## 500

Fotol said:


> Point is, the defence strategy employed by defensive teams are effective, sometimes it gives results and sometimes not and in the case of Iran it almost gave a result against one of the worlds best.
> Also After 2 games Iran is still in the tournament with chance to qualify while the likes of Spain and England are eliminated.
> 
> Now, where is PIssrael ? watching the world cup from home ?


Point is that Iran showed ugliest football out of 32 teams so far and neither achieved any results. Very mediocre Bosnia played better vs Argentina.

The only reason Iran went to WC is Asian handicap (especially today 32 team system). In Europe, South America or even Africa Iran would not have a chance.


----------



## Fotol

500 said:


> Point is that Iran showed ugliest football out of 32 teams so far and neither achieved any results. Very mediocre Bosnia played better vs Argentina.
> 
> The only reason Iran went to WC is Asian handicap (especially today 32 team system). In Europe, South America or even Africa Iran would not have a chance.



Point is we had a powerful defensive display against the worlds best, where as Pissrael would recieve 10 goals up its rear end if it faced Argentina.

You watched the world cup from home because you failed to beat shitty teams like Lithuania or Latvia while Iran topped the group with South Korea and dirty Arab grassrol football teams (which have support of corrupt AFC)

Now continue watching the cup from home as the 6 milion dead pigs are doing from their grave.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Fotol said:


> Point is we had a powerful defensive display against the worlds best, where as Pissrael would recieve 10 goals up its rear end if it faced Argentina.


Point that you dont have any arguments thats why u swear like a girl and talk about woulda coulda shoulda.



> You watched the world cup from home because you failed to beat shitty teams like Lithuania or Latvia while Iran topped the group with South Korea and dirty Arab grassrol football teams (which have support of corrupt AFC)








We scored 3rd after Russia and Portugal. And Portugal which scored 2nd had to defeat Sweden in order to pass. While in Asia the strongest team u can ever meet is South Korea.

Thats how hard in Europe.


> Now continue watching the cup from home as the 6 milion dead pigs are doing from their grave.


If ur mom performed muta with a Jew for free bread that not the reason to hate all Jews and swear like a girl.


----------



## Fotol

500 said:


> ....


Yes, you descendants of 6 milion dead pigs finished 3th behind Russia and Portugal *thats why you holocaust survivors are not allowed to play in the world cup.*

We as group winners with Japan above south korea and other asian teams in the final round thus earning right to represent Asia and gone all the way to play a very good defensive game against the worlds best.

You descendants of 6 milion dead pigs havent the right to play in the world cup, thats the point.

And also, you pigs are the sons of German soldiers, dont talk about such stuff hehe. Maybe your grandmother gangbanged with 30 German soldier at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Fotol said:


> Yes, you descendants of 6 milion dead pigs finished 3th behind Russia and Portugal *thats why you holocaust survivors are not allowed to play in the world cup.*
> 
> We as group winners with Japan above south korea and other asian teams in the final round thus earning right to represent Asia and gone all the way to play a very good defensive game against the worlds best.
> 
> You descendants of 6 milion dead pigs havent the right to play in the world cup, thats the point.
> 
> And also, you pigs are the sons of German soldiers, dont talk about such stuff hehe. Maybe your grandmother gangbanged with 30 German soldier at once.


Dont be sad, I know its not easy to buy bread for u there.


----------



## Fotol

500 said:


> Dont be sad, I know its not easy to buy bread for u there.


Dont be traumatized dude, i know its painful to know that you might be direct child/grandson of a German soldier  But dont give up, YOU ARE A PROUD ZIONIST GYPSY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think France will win this fifa worldcup 2014.


----------



## Serpentine

500 said:


> You can clearly see that he hit the ball first:
> 
> So no need to whine.
> 
> 
> Better lose 3-0 in beautiful game than play boring defence and lose 0-1. Iran shows the most boring football out of 32 teams. Thats fact.
> 
> 
> Argentina is not in best shape at all. They barely won Bosnia.
> 
> Look how Ghana played vs. much stronger Germany



Lol, I love how you can't hide your hate towards Iran even in a football tournament. grow up please, football is just an entertainment, not a means to pursue political desperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> You can clearly see that he hit the ball first:
> 
> 
> 
> So no need to whine.



Hitting the ball does not mean it wasn't a penalty ( which did not happen though ) . Dejagah had the ball and if he wasn't hit it could be a very dangerous chance .

Look at Dejagah feet ,








> Better lose 3-0 in beautiful game than play boring defence and lose 0-1. Iran shows the most boring football out of 32 teams. Thats fact.
> 
> 
> Argentina is not in best shape at all. They barely won Bosnia.



Iran played both beautifully and wisely . This is what you'll hear from everywhere except your media which is not unusual .

Argentina is Argentina , No matter how they play . They have dozens of expensive stars and that's enough .



> Look how Ghana played vs. much stronger Germany



Comparing Ghana with Iran ?!!!

Seriously ?

These 2 countries have nothing in common in soccer .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Serpentine said:


> Lol, I love how you can't hide your hate towards Iran even in a football tournament. grow up please, football is just an entertainment, not a means to pursue political desperation.


I just replied on "injustice".

There can be two kinds of injustice:

1) Unjust judgement. Nope, the judgement was correct: 






2) Team played better through entire game but lost. Again not the Iranian case. Iran played boring defensive football in both games and got what it deserved.

Argentina did not play well either, but still they were better than Iran.


----------



## Hack-Hook

@500 hope you are aware that when he hit the ball it was in effective and he did manage to only send the ball less than a meter in front of him so then he hit the player and stopped his advance . the fact that he hit the player to stop him continue move forward was the reason for a penalty and as he was alone with the keeper more than that a red card.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

500 said:


> Point that you dont have any arguments thats why u swear like a girl and talk about woulda coulda shoulda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We scored 3rd after Russia and Portugal. And Portugal which scored 2nd had to defeat Sweden in order to pass. While in Asia the strongest team u can ever meet is South Korea.
> 
> Thats how hard in Europe.
> 
> If ur mom performed muta with a Jew for free bread that not the reason to hate all Jews and swear like a girl.



Thats how hard it is in Europe?....lol
Watching that table it looks like it was a real CAKEWALK for Russia and Portugal to dominate that group of minnows (including israel, who will never see the light of day in a world tournament).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Sigh....we were 20 seconds from advancing. We still have a pretty good chance to advance though.


----------



## MOHSENAM

500 said:


> Point is that Iran showed ugliest football out of 32 teams so far and neither achieved any results. Very mediocre Bosnia played better vs Argentina.
> 
> The only reason Iran went to WC is Asian handicap (especially today 32 team system). In Europe, South America or even Africa Iran would not have a chance.



Look at this idiot jew!!!!!

Iran vs Argentina was the most beautiful match in the world cup... Most of people in the sport forums say that..... Today Russia vs Belgium was boring enough that we turned off the tv. Most of the games are boring.None of the teams play beautiful as Iran.This year we become *world beater* in the* beach soccer*. As well are futsal is one of the 5 top in the word. Our volleyball is one of the top 10 in the world. *Iran has defeated all the countries include Italy and Brazil in this world leage! *like previous years.

We are always *Asia beater in basketball like the 3 last Asia cups.*

Our taekwondo,karate etc... are Asia beaters.


Today South Korea received 4 goals from a country like Algeria but Iran only received one goal from Argentina in the 91M .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

Guys I made this, based on success so far and how things are progressing.






Any suggestions?

Sad to see Fr and Ger fighting in quater finals.. Both are very good teams! Both are likely to beat or give really good show with some other quater final teams. 

I'm so sad right now  I feel like giving world wide dharna and calling world wide strike


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480847988944670720

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Players line up for the national anthem prior to the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between USA and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






Nani of Portugal scores his team's first goal during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between the United States and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






Cristiano Ronaldo of Portugal looks on during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between the United States and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






US goalkeeper Tim Howard makes a save during a Group G football match between USA and Portugal at the Amazonia Arena in Manaus during the 2014 FIFA World Cup on June 22, 2014.






Clint Dempsey of the United States scores his team's second goal during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between the United States and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






Jermaine Jones of the United States celebrates after scoring his team's first goal during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between the United States and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






Portugal's goalkeeper Beto makes a save during a Group G football match between USA and Portugal at the Amazonia Arena in Manaus during the 2014 FIFA World Cup on June 22, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Nani of Portugal celebrates scoring his team's first goal during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between the United States and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






Nani of Portugal scores his team's first goal during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between the United States and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






Kyle Beckerman of the United States tackles Raul Meireles of Portugal during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil Group G match between the United States and Portugal at Arena Amazonia on June 22, 2014 in Manaus, Brazil.






US goalkeeper Tim Howard (L) hugs Portugal's forward Cristiano Ronaldo before a Group G football match between USA and Portugal at the Amazonia Arena in Manaus during the 2014 FIFA World Cup on June 22, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

The only team which is currently in great form is Holland.

They have a very high chance of winning this WC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

did anyone watch the Mexico vs Croatia match?

Mexican coach Miguel Herrera is fantastic to watch xD


----------



## GreenFalcon

Leader said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

GreenFalcon said:


>



I see you a lot around these parts.

Welcome aboard new guy 

Oh, well not so new guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

Ravi Nair said:


> I see you a lot around these parts.
> 
> Welcome aboard new guy
> 
> Oh, well not so new guy


Thanks..Yeah, I have a lot of time on my hands these days, I wake up to PDF and sleep to it  its addictive


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

GreenFalcon said:


> Thanks..Yeah, I have a lot of time on my hands these days, I wake up to PDF and sleep to it  its addictive



The trolling is addictive, yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

Ravi Nair said:


> The trolling is addictive, yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

So far I'm correct. 6 more groups to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Netherlands 2-0 Chile, Group B, Brazil 2014, Arena de Sao Paulo, Sao Paulo




*
Netherlands forward Arjen Robben dribbles past Chile's Charles Aranguiz.





Chile's Francisco Silva blocks off Netherlands forward Jeremain Lens in the first half in Sao Paulo.
*Cameroon 1-4 Brazil (Matip 26'; Neymar 17', 35', Fred 49', Fernandinho 84'), Group A, Brazil 2014, Estadio Nacional, Brasilia *





Neymar celebrates scoring his brace in the first half.





Cameroon celebrate Joel Matip's first-half equaliser in Brasilia.





Brazil midfielder Fernandinho celebrates scoring the hosts' fourth goal.





Brazil defender David Luiz celebrates with his team-mates in Brasilia. Brazil will play Chile in the round of 16 on Saturday 28 June.

*Croatia 1-3 Mexico (Perisic 87'; Marquez 72', Guardado 75', Hernandez 82'), Group A, Brazil 2014, Arena Pernambuco,Recife *





Mexico fans hold up a cutout of coach Miguel Herrera in the stands at the Arena Pernambuco.





Mexico captain Rafael Marquez celebrates heading in the opener against Croatia.





Mexico forward Javier Hernandez celebrates scoring El Tri's third goal in Recife. Mexico will play the Netherlands in the round of 16 on Sunday 29 June.





Croatia forward Mario Mandzukic and Mexico defender Hector Moreno vie for the ball.


----------



## dexter

The Mexico National Football Team officially has the coolest coach at World Cup...

The MANY faces of Miguel Herrera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

arp2041 said:


> The only team which is currently in great form is Holland.
> 
> They have a very high chance of winning this WC!!


Holland are eternal losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@dexter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

today's fixtures:
#BIH

 vs #IRN

 09:00pm PST
#NGA

 vs #ARG

 09:00pm
#ECU

 vs #FRA

 01:00am 
#HON

 vs #SUI

 01:00am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1489640527920043

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Ravi Nair said:


> @dexter


----------



## Chronos

dexter said:


>



Colombia is becoming my favorite too.

Love the fans, love the team. They really look like they are having fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Uruguay's Luis Suarez is too hungry for the 2014 World Cup...*
*















Haye ALLAH meri izzat loot li 

*


----------



## kbd-raaf

Israeli and Iranian football fans cheering for Iran 

Isn't that cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Luis Suarez Bite Movie





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=908746909142639


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BBC Sport - Luis Suarez bite: Uruguay striker banned for four months

That's the end of this world cup & few more matches in the Premiership!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Bet coupon from Norway on Luis Suarez biting another player.  Dude won around 700€.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*World Cup Round of 16 Matches:*
#BRA

 vs #CHI

 
#COL

 vs #URU

 
#NED

 vs #MEX


#CRC

 vs #GRE


#FRA

 vs #NGA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

#GER

 vs #ALG


#ARG

 vs #SUI

 
#BEL

 vs #USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Good bye Russia and South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

I'm nearly correct so far !! Made this last week i think. 

Minor correction, Uruguay is going to replace Itl and Greece will replace cote. Columbia will likelu beat Uruguay, so remove itl vs brazil for qtr finals. Everything else seems in order 

I shall bet a million lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

WishLivePak said:


> I'm nearly correct so far !! Made this last week i think.
> 
> Minor correction, Uruguay is going to replace Itl and Greece will replace cote. Columbia will likelu beat Uruguay, so remove itl vs brazil for qtr finals. Everything else seems in order
> 
> I shall bet a million lol


Nice effort
Im sure you will beat octopus paul


----------



## WishLivePak

Here you go @dexter easier to understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

WishLivePak said:


> Here you go @dexter easier to understand



And IMO final will be b/w Brazil and Germany


----------



## WishLivePak

It's harder to predict final :p who makes it to group 16 is easier after first 2 matches and also quater finals. I wouldn't have thought Spain be out of tournament or Italy.



dexter said:


> And IMO final will be b/w Brazil and Germany


Germany is weak. They are in a easier group yet not as many goals. The dutch were in hard group but they score plenty goals and only allowed 2. So I've 4 favorites who could likely play in Final. 

Mexico be interesting as they've good goal keeper. But dutch are really good. It it was mexico vs usa, mexico would've advanced certainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

WishLivePak said:


> It's harder to predict final :p who makes it to group 16 is easier after first 2 matches and also quater finals. I wouldn't have thought Spain be out of tournament or Italy.
> 
> 
> Germany is weak. They are in a easier group yet not as many goals. The dutch were in hard group but they score plenty goals and only allowed 2. So I've 4 favorites who could likely play in Final.
> 
> Mexico be interesting as they've good goal keeper. But dutch are really good. It it was mexico vs usa, mexico would've advanced certainly.



Then i would go for Ned vs Brazil 
And before the starting of worldcup Spain was my favourite


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

dexter said:


> Then i would go for Ned vs Brazil
> And before the starting of worldcup Spain was my favourite


the 5-1 with dutch was the first nail in coffin... Seriously they were like #1 team. To lose to dutch is ok, but chile!? And lose so miserbly?

Dutch and brazil are in my final 4. Too tedious to write all combination so I just wrote other combi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Germany & the USA escape the Group of Death!


----------



## jaunty

Semi final prediction:

Brazil vs Germany
Netherlands vs Argentina


----------



## dexter

Now it's life or death!


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

jaunty said:


> Semi final prediction:
> 
> Brazil vs Germany
> Netherlands vs Argentina



Same here..

And I predict a Germany Netherlands final...

But let's not get ahead of ourselves...anything can happen, especially in this world cup!

Costa Rica can give a tough time to the dutch if they get to the quarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

The World Cup has already given us a host of memorable moments.

Here’s a poster that captures some of the best from the Group Stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Apparently this German is going to break all records of WC goals.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Beautiful Pakistani made football.... I wish that our team qualifies in future... We should heavily invest in football and introduce proper merit system... 
B/w congrats to All 16 teams qualified for next round.


----------



## Devil Soul

Watta match... CHI nearly gave all Brazilians a heart attack

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

WTF, this was adrenaline pure!


----------



## pakdefender

Felt a bit sorry for Chile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Chile played great match, however their mistake was to play defensive in the extra halves


----------



## Koovie

Syrian Lion said:


> Chile played great match, however their mistake was to play defensive in the extra halves



Both teams did not take any chances and remained defensive during the last minutes which is understandable considering the physical and mental stress on them.


----------



## arp2041

What The F has happened to Brazil????

I seriously think that they can't win this WC.

Netherlands...anyone?


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> What The F has happened to Brazil????
> 
> I seriously think that they can't win this WC.
> 
> Netherlands...anyone?


Germany... 'cause their all-round game is much better.. & more importantly my money is on them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Germany... 'cause their all-round game is much better.. & more importantly my money is on them!



I am choosing the Dutch b'coz there Aggression & Hunger to win is clearly visible on this field (the only team i saw).


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> I am choosing the Dutch b'coz there Aggression & Hunger to win is clearly visible on this field (the only team i saw).



Clearly, you haven't been watching Germany and France then.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> I am choosing the Dutch b'coz there Aggression & Hunger to win is clearly visible on this field (the only team i saw).


Dutch are looking good... & are a brilliant football team. But they have disappointed me more often than not in world cup tournaments due to their inconsistency. You won't know which team turns up in a crunch game. Johan Cruyff's team reached '78 finals & lost to Argentina. They were at their peak when Ruud Gullit, Marco Van Baston & Frank Rijkard played in the same team in the late 80s & early 90s. Their only good performance came in EURO 88.. but were a huge flop in every other tournament! They were unlucky in the last world cup final... but I hope they turn up this time around. I would love to see them win the world up once atleast! They deserve the most.. heck even Englad has a world cup in their trophy cabinet!


----------



## Areesh

Indischer said:


> Clearly, you haven't been watching Germany and France then.



France suck to be honest.


----------



## livingdead

suarez the suar... see what you did ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

So URU is toothless against COL without their biter


----------



## Syrian Lion

James' two goals are amazing, Real Madrid should get him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Awesome, awesome goal.








Here's a better version:


----------



## WishLivePak

Into second week, my predictions are turning out good 






I thought Mexico will win penality shootout, their goal keeper is really good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

WishLivePak said:


> Into second week, my predictions are turning out good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Mexico will win penality shootout, their goal keeper is really good


you meant chile ? Mexico is due to play tomorrow.


----------



## WishLivePak

ranjeet said:


> you meant chile ? Mexico is due to play tomorrow.


Oh nvm, i meant mexico.

Mexico will likelu advance is score is even, their goali is hero lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

BRA



vs CHI



= BRA




COL



vs URU



= COL




NED



vs MEX




CRC



vs GRE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ARG



vs SUI




FRA



vs NGA




BEL



vs USA




GER



vs ALG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

WishLivePak said:


> Oh nvm, i meant mexico.
> 
> Mexico will likelu advance is score is even, their goali is hero lol


This world cup is all about underdogs ... I won't be surprised if some smaller south american country pull one this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

WishLivePak said:


> Oh nvm, i meant mexico.
> 
> Mexico will likelu advance is score is even, their goali is hero lol



haha we really do put our hopes in Memo Ochoa  let's see what happens tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> haha we really do put our hopes in Memo Ochoa  let's see what happens tomorrow!!!!



Are you his wife by any chance? Her name's Karla too.


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Are you his wife by any chance? Her name's Karla too.



hahaha... sadly, no ... (well, even I like Guardado or Javier Hernández better) 
his gf is Karla Mora, a model...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> hahaha... sadly, no ... (well, even I like Guardado or Javier Hernández better)
> his gf is *Karla M*ora, a model...



Her name sounds suspiciously close to yours. How is the mood like in Mexico over the teams chances in this WC?

And btw, what brings a Mexican female to Pakistan Defence Forum of all places?


----------



## Karla M

haha... i didnt notice...but clearly i am not a model hahaha my surname is Montero anyway so not really that close to Mora...

we really do hope to get into next phase... we always get eliminated on this round!!! ((((( so we expect Brazilian weather will help us 

my bachellor's thesis is about the role of the military in pakistan haha so i keep coming to PDF 
what about you?



Indischer said:


> Her name sounds suspiciously close to yours. How is the mood like in Mexico over the teams chances in this WC?
> 
> And btw, what brings a Mexican female to Pakistan Defence Forum of all places?



Memo Ochoa and Karla Mora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Karla M said:


> haha... i didnt notice...but clearly i am not a model hahaha my surname is Montero anyway so not really that close to Mora...
> 
> we really do hope to get into next phase... we always get eliminated on this round!!! ((((( so we expect Brazilian weather will help us
> 
> my bachellor's thesis is about the role of the military in pakistan haha so i keep coming to PDF
> what about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Memo Ochoa and Karla Mora


god she is hooot.


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> haha... i didnt notice...but clearly i am not a model hahaha my surname is Montero anyway so not really that close to Mora...
> 
> we really do hope to get into next phase... we always get eliminated on this round!!! ((((( so we expect Brazilian weather will help us
> 
> my bachellor's thesis is about the role of the military in pakistan haha so i keep coming to PDF
> what about you?



Ah so! I keep coming here because we Indians are supposed to be enemies with Pakistan. And we must keep our friends close, but our enemies closer.

Kidding....I'm just an average joe who's interested in the stuff that mostly gets discussed here. As you can see, we discuss everything from defence to social issues to current affairs to sports here. On issues concerning India and Pakistan, I like to get inputs from our neighbours, and PDF is sort of the best place for that.

Are you any close to understanding the Pakistan Military? After all, the Military itself hasn't understood it's role after all these years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

hinduguy said:


> god she is hooot.



haha yea she is beautiful...
they have a daughter together



Indischer said:


> Ah so! I keep coming here because we Indians are supposed to be enemies with Pakistan. And we must keep our friends close, but our enemies closer.
> 
> Kidding....I'm just an average joe who's interested in the stuff that mostly gets discussed here. As you can see, we discuss everything from defence to social issues to current affairs to sports here. On issues concerning India and Pakistan, I like to get inputs from our neighbours, and PDF is sort of the best place for that.
> 
> Are you any close to understanding the Pakistan Military? After all, the Military itself hasn't understood it's role after all these years.



hahaha... I see, yes it's very interesting how many Indians are on this Forum!
It's very very complicated to understand Pakistan as a whole... it's way too different from West or Americas...from social and ethnic, religious, political structures ... at least I'm trying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> hahaha... I see, yes it's very interesting how many Indians are on this Forum!
> It's very very complicated to understand Pakistan as a whole... it's way too different from West or Americas...from social and ethnic, religious, political structures ... at least I'm trying



We Indians are everywhere! To many Pakistanis, it's very annoying to see so many Indians on their Forum.

And yes, South Asia ad it's dynamics in general are hard to understand for Westerners. But it's a two-way street though. I can't claim to understand Central and Latin America either. Good Luck with your thesis.

By the way, which part of Mexico are you from? I have a Mexican friend who's from Monterrey. He says the residents of Mexico City are unruly folks compared to those in Northern Mexico.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> We Indians are everywhere! To many Pakistanis, it's very annoying to see so many Indians on their Forum.
> 
> And yes, South Asia ad it's dynamics in general are hard to understand for Westerners. But it's a two-way street though. I can't claim to understand Central and Latin America either. Good Luck with your thesis.
> 
> By the way, which part of Mexico are you from? I have a Mexican friend who's from Monterrey. He says the residents of Mexico City are unruly folks compared to those in Northern Mexico.



Thanks a lot  

I'm from Guadalajara... haha well there's some kind of 'rivalry' between these three cities... we all claim to be the best city in Mexico... 
but Mexico City is a progressive city and i like that...and Monterrey ppl are kind of cocky, you know... because of their economic growth but also very friendly... are you from Delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> I'm from Guadalajara... haha well there's some kind of 'rivalry' between these three cities... we all claim to be the best city in Mexico...
> but Mexico City is a progressive city and i like that...and Monterrey ppl are kind of cocky, you know... because of their economic growth but also very friendly... are you from Delhi?



Oh, so you're from the Tequila region.

I'm from Bangalore. Heard of it before?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Oh, so you're from the Tequila region.
> 
> I'm from Bangalore. Heard of it before?



yesss! how do you know these things?! 
and yes I've heard of Bangalore... Silicon Valley of India, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> yesss! how do you know these things?!
> and yes I've heard of Bangalore... Silicon Valley of India, right?



Well, I end up drinking Sierra Tequila every once in a while. Hence the knowledge. 

hehehe, Bangalore has that moniker. But it's a bit of an misnomer. The original Silicon Valley in California and Bangalore share very few similarities. It used to have a much more beautiful name before. Bangalore used to be known as the Garden City of India for it's many parks and wide tree-lined roads. Sadly, all that has largely disappeared now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Well, I end up drinking Sierra Tequila every once in a while. Hence the knowledge.
> 
> hehehe, Bangalore has that moniker. But it's a bit of an misnomer. The original Silicon Valley in California and Bangalore share very few similarities. It used to have a much more beautiful name before. Bangalore used to be known as the Garden City of India for it's many parks and wide tree-lined roads. Sadly, all that has largely disappeared now.



ooh I see... I don't really know much about tequilas because I don't drink alcohol, but glad you enjoy it 
I once met a guy from Bangalore who visited Guadalajara and he said he liked it in here because it reminded him of Bangalore for the trees on streets and roads, sad to hear that it's disappearing now.... so you must speak kannada! yes?
and you're living in Germany? for long time? 
btw... say hi to your regio amigo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> ooh I see... I don't really know much about tequilas because I don't drink alcohol, but glad you enjoy it
> I once met a guy from Bangalore who visited Guadalajara and he said he liked it in here because it reminded him of Bangalore for the trees on streets and roads, sad to hear that it's disappearing now.... so you must speak kannada! yes?
> and you're living in Germany? for long time?
> btw... say hi to your regio amigo



What? A Mexican girl who doesn't enjoy Tequila? This is blasphemous!<kidding>

Yes, I am a native Kannada speaker. We're called Kannadigas. Why don't you say _Namaskara_(Hi in Kannada) to your Regio Amigo yourself?

Good to know that Guadalajara has a nice tree cover. In my view, greenery is what lends life to a city, not it's buildings, not it's people. Been in Germany for nearly 3 years now. One of the greenest places that I've ever been to.


----------



## Karla M

hahaha.... yes, you're actually right... I'm a mexican outcast for not drinking alcohol nor eating meat.... so I never get invited to parties 
I thought regio amigo was in Germany... I just thought of saying hi my _paisano_ (meaning compatriot) 

Namaskara to you then  do you happen to be an environmental engineer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> hahaha.... yes, you're actually right... I'm a mexican outcast for not drinking alcohol nor eating meat.... so I never get invited to parties
> I thought regio amigo was in Germany... I just thought of saying hi my _paisano_ (meaning compatriot)
> 
> Namaskara to you then  do you happen to be an environmental engineer?



You don't eat meat as well? Looks like you're the Indian and I'm the Mexican here. Hola, cómo estas, Indico Senorita?
I'm a mechanical engineer. Hence the aversion to machines and love of plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> You don't eat meat as well? Looks like you're the Indian and I'm the Mexican here. Hola, cómo estas, Indico Senorita?
> I'm a mechanical engineer. Hence the aversion to machines and love of plants.



hahaha... mein theek hu, aur aap kaise ho?  
I get it now  I should appreciate it more .... 

I should go now.... pleased to meet you 
but if you happen to watch the Mexican-Nederlands match.... Cheer for Mexicooooooo!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> hahaha... mein theek hu, aur aap kaise ho?
> I get it now  I should appreciate it more ....
> 
> I should go now.... pleased to meet you
> but if you happen to watch the Mexican-Nederlands match.... Cheer for Mexicooooooo!!!!!!



Nice!! pleased to meet you too. You'll be my secret agent in Mexico henceforth. Your task will be to regularly bring interesting news from Mexico.

I'll have a few Tequila shots and root for Mexico tomorrow. We'll catch tomorrow if possible. Bye for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

um... you guys really got off topic :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

pakdefender said:


> Felt a bit sorry for Chile


They played well... Just bad luck...


----------



## Karla M

WishLivePak said:


> um... you guys really got off topic :p



haha i know... i'm sorry.... 
will you watch Mexico-Nederland's? somehow i feel not many people will watch 



Indischer said:


> Nice!! pleased to meet you too. You'll be my secret agent in Mexico henceforth. Your task will be to regularly bring interesting news from Mexico.
> 
> I'll have a few Tequila shots and root for Mexico tomorrow. We'll catch tomorrow if possible. Bye for now.



yes... also dont forget "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh....puuuuuut0!" when Nederland's goalkeeper kicks


----------



## wolfschanzze

Chile fought bravely yesterday, what a dedication and defence, their player ran 10 km with a muscle tear.
I thought they would win,if not for the crossbar which stopped the goal in last minutes and also sidebar in penalty shootout.

Colombia was unstoppable, with james Rodriguez superb goals, especially the first one taking ball on the chest and left leg volley straight into goalpost. awesome.He is the next big soccer superstar to watch out.
Clearly Uruguay is toothless without the tooth,er.. Suarez , they missed him a lot in the match yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Peaceful Civilian said:


> They played well... Just bad luck...



Yeah towards the end of the match, that shot hit the cross bar...... If not Brazil would have been out of world cup....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

sameena meena aey aey waka waka aey aey ...sameena meena zanggaliwa ....
this time for Brazil!!!


----------



## Chronos

Chile bad luck. But I really like Colombia.

they have the perfect mix of pace, technique and execution.

@Karla M cheering for Mexico. Because I want to see the Mexican coach have a near heart attack every time they score.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karla M

Ravi Nair said:


> Chile bad luck. But I really like Colombia.
> 
> they have the perfect mix of pace, technique and execution.
> 
> @Karla M cheering for Mexico. Because I want to see the Mexican coach have a near heart attack every time they score.



hahaha yea... el Piojo is a pretty cool coach 

"face it...
...you want Mexico to win just to see their coach reaction"


----------



## Chronos

Karla M said:


> hahaha yea.*.. el Piojo is a pretty cool coach*
> 
> "face it...
> ...you want Mexico to win just to see their coach reaction"



people talk about Javier Hernandez. But Marquez was like a wall in Mexican defence.

and an excellent leader as well. Arguably Mexico's best player on the field right now IMO. And he is 35.

also my favorite Mexican player right now. Guillermo Ochoa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Ravi Nair said:


> people talk about Javier Hernandez. But Marquez was like a wall in Mexican defence.
> 
> and an excellent leader as well. Arguably Mexico's best player on the field right now IMO. And he is 35.
> 
> also my favorite Mexican player right now. Guillermo Ochoa



well... everyone bet on dos Santos but he is doing nothing... and no one expected much from Chicharito (Javier Hernández) and whenever he enters the dynamics change.... and nooo... we all still love Rafa Márquez for last two Mexican leagues he made his team win... so we knew he would do well here...

to me Guardado is also doing really well... hope he can show his play tomorrow 

and what can i say about Memo Ochoa? he's our new hero !!!  let's see how he performs tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

THE DAY REPLAYED: Redemption for Julio Cesar and joy for James Rodriguez on another great day of action at the #WorldCup -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

dexter said:


> THE DAY REPLAYED: Redemption for Julio Cesar and joy for James Rodriguez on another great day of action at the #WorldCup -


whose gunna come in Final? guesses?


----------



## dexter

Marshmallow said:


> whose gunna come in Final? guesses?



Well Netherland chances are 90% not sure about second one may be Germany or Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Marshmallow said:


> whose gunna come in Final? guesses?





dexter said:


> Well Netherland chances are 90% not sure about second one may be Germany or Argentina



Netherland vs Germany would be boring (in the sense of...again europeans winning)

at least Brazil or Argentina in finals ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Karla M said:


> Netherland vs Germany would be boring (in the sense of...again europeans winning)
> 
> at least Brazil or Argentina in finals ...


i will support Argentina if its in Finals!



dexter said:


> Well Netherland chances are 90% not sure about second one may be Germany or Argentina


Germany plz no no....Germany won so many times before!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Marshmallow said:


> i will support Argentina if its in Finals!
> 
> 
> Germany plz no no....Germany won so many times before!



Argentina is mainly dependent on messi while the whole German team performs thats the difference 


Karla M said:


> Netherland vs Germany would be boring (in the sense of...again europeans winning)
> 
> at least Brazil or Argentina in finals ...



LOL i thought you were supporting Mexico

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karla M

dexter said:


> Argentina is mainly dependent on messi while the whole German team performs thats the difference
> 
> 
> LOL i thought you were supporting Mexico



i would like Colombia to win Brazil...but i doubt Colombia will make it to finals due lack of experience

I doooo hahaha.. but if Brazilian weather isnt helping us then i dont know what will.... we always get eliminated on this stage  

if Mexico advances i bet june 29 will be set as an official holiday !!!



Marshmallow said:


> i will support Argentina if its in Finals!
> 
> 
> Germany plz no no....Germany won so many times before!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

dexter said:


> Argentina is mainly dependent on messi while the whole German team performs thats the difference
> 
> 
> LOL i thought you were supporting Mexico


still i dont like Germany to win again and again...its boring....been a while havent seen Argentina or Brazil winning the worldcup....
and sometimes its alwys that one single special player that makes the win possible.......havent you seen it alwys happens with our cricket team as welll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Marshmallow said:


> still i dont like Germany to win again and again...its boring....been a while havent seen Argentina or Brazil winning the worldcup....
> and sometimes its alwys that one single special player that makes the win possible.......havent you seen it alwys happens with our cricket team as welll



Meesi is very similar to Shahid Afridi changes the game in last minute
Boom Boom Messi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

dexter said:


> Meesi is very similar to Shahid Afridi changes the game in last minute
> Boom Boom Messi


lol nah nah theres always one Boom Boom that is our Le Boom Boom Afridi

we can think of anyother name for messi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

dexter said:


> Well Netherland chances are 90% not sure about second one may be Germany or Argentina


My support for Argentina, although i like both teams, Argentina due to Messi.
we saw yesterday how chile played against Brazil, if Mexico manages to do that then it might upset Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karla M

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!!!!


----------



## wolfschanzze

nice goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

C'mon you Dutch...let's see what you got.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Too bad Mexico lost, well played Mexico, if the Dutch didnt have penalty kick they might have drawn the game like yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

How about that for a Dutch comeback? Good 2nd half & some brilliant football by the Dutch.


----------



## Karla M

wolfschanzze said:


> Too bad Mexico lost, well played Mexico, if the Dutch didnt have penalty kick they might have drawn the game like yesterday.




This always happens... Mexico scores then... starts defending instead keeping up the good work...  and this happens... 
dos Santos finally playing amazing and then he's taken out 

today is a really sad day


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> Too bad Mexico lost, well played Mexico, if the Dutch didnt have penalty kick they might have drawn the game like yesterday.


After they went 1-0 down, Dutch actually raised their game & were relentless. There's no doubt about the penalty.. poor defending by Marquez. Robben should have had a penalty earlier in the match too for another challenge by Marquez. Ref was too lenient then. Dutch deserved to win at the end..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> After they went 1-0 down, Dutch actually raised their game & were relentless. There's no doubt about the penalty.. poor defending by Marquez. Robben should have had a penalty earlier in the match too for another challenge by Marquez. Ref was too lenient then. Dutch deserved to win at the end..


Yeah dutch raise their game,but mexico should have been a wall like chile did yesterday.It would have gone to the penalty shootouts.But eitherway both teams well played.


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> Yeah dutch raise their game,but mexico should have been a wall like chile did yesterday.It would have gone to the penalty shootouts.But eitherway both teams well played.


That's what they tried.. played to defend their lead & in the end they lost the match by defending. After they went 1-0 up most of the game was played in Mexican half. But Mexican defending was too risky at times.


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> That's what they tried.. played to defend their lead & in the end they lost the match by defending. After they went 1-0 up most of the game was played in Mexican half. But Mexican defending was too risky at times.


yeah the ball possession in 2nd half was mostly with dutch.



Karla M said:


> This always happens... Mexico scores then... starts defending instead keeping up the good work...  and this happens...
> dos Santos finally playing amazing and then he's taken out
> 
> today is a really sad day


Well what can anyone do, nobody expected there would be a penalty.Mexico played well till the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

PENALTIES CRC



1+1+1+1+1 GRE



1+1+1+0 ==> CRC





CRC played their heart out ... its not easy playing with -1 player @ this level... Bravoo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Congratulations to Costa Rica!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

If someone wants to make money in betting, i'm charging some comission! 

2 weeks in and so far so good



Devil Soul said:


> PENALTIES CRC
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1+1+1+1 GRE
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1+1+0 ==> CRC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC played their heart out ... its not easy playing with -1 player @ this level... Bravoo


They pretty much gave up the way they were 'walking' around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

WishLivePak said:


> If someone wants to make money in betting, i'm charging some comission!
> 
> 2 weeks in and so far so good
> 
> 
> They pretty much gave up the way they were 'walking' around


They went all out defensive ...


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> This always happens... Mexico scores then... starts defending instead keeping up the good work...  and this happens...
> dos Santos finally playing amazing and then he's taken out
> 
> today is a really sad day



Yet another case of so near yet so far for Mexico. Sorry about the loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzah




----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Yet another case of so near yet so far for Mexico. Sorry about the loss.



This time they really toyed with our feelings!!!!

haha we have a saying for this type of things:
"we played like never before and we lost like always"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Karla M said:


> This time they really toyed with our feelings!!!!


they would've made past had it been someone like algeria or nigeria... even brazil!

Dutch are really good, probably make it to finals.


----------



## Karla M

WishLivePak said:


> they would've made past had it been someone like algeria or nigeria... even brazil!
> 
> Dutch are really good, probably make it to finals.




yea... I know I know...  still... this is the 6th time we get eliminated on this round, we really had some faith we could change this


----------



## WishLivePak

Karla
[IMG]http://db2.stb.s-msn.com/i/a8/d6b3728dcb9817cb8d1514f642b8f/_h353_w628_m6_ofalse_lfalse.jpg[/IMG] M said:


> yea... I know I know...  still... this is the 6th time we get eliminated on this round, we really had some faith we could change this


you could've made to 4th place, it matched proper opponent. It's lame that top players like ger and fra get easy opponents and mexico gets dutch.


----------



## Karla M

WishLivePak said:


> you could've made to 4th place, it matched proper opponent. It's lame that top players like ger and fra get easy opponents and mexico gets dutch.



haha yea, feels bad...but well that's the perks of passing as rank one of your group... 
cant believe it's over now... I just really hope some Latin team makes it to finals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

Karla M said:


> haha yea, feels bad...but well that's the perks of passing as rank one of your group...
> cant believe it's over now... I just really hope some Latin team makes it to finals...



Oh dontcha worry. Your country played great till the very end. You had my support against NL. As far as Latin American teams are concerned, they're loved in Pakistan. Majority of people that I know are supporting Argentina and some are supporting Brazil.
And it's not just due to Messi, but I've noticed we've supported Argentina for quite a long long time. Maybe it's due to Maradona lol . Me, personally, would love to see Argentina win the world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

mughal arslan shah mirza said:


> Oh dontcha worry. Your country played great till the very end. You had my support against NL. As far as Latin American teams are concerned, they're loved in Pakistan. Majority of people that I know are supporting Argentina and some are supporting Brazil.
> And it's not just due to Messi, but I've noticed we've supported Argentina for quite a long long time. Maybe it's due to Maradona lol . Me, personally, would love to see Argentina win the world cup



thanksssss....! it's good to know Latin teams are being cheered in Pakistan  even i'm happy for Costa Rica and Colombia
but I would simply LOVE to see Brazil vs Argentina for finals.....then I would also love Argentina to win, it's been a while for them since their last cup...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

I think Brazilian team is overrated


----------



## Karla M

blackface said:


> I think Brazilian team is overrated



let us believe!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Wow goal from Germany 90 seconds into extra time against Algeria


----------



## pakdefender

Algeria played very well , game could have gone either way
Germany won but excellent strike by Algeria right at the end of extra time

Funniest was some prick waving the israeli flag in the middle of it all


----------



## wolfschanzze

The first goal of Germany was almost a fluke.He merely touched the ball.Surprise goal by Algeria in end perhaps another 10 minutes more might have made another goal by Algeria and make it draw and penalty shootouts.


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. Argentina left it till late to get through Switzerland! Poor game by Argentinian standard though...


----------



## Devil Soul

Argentina are thru to the next level .. 
They need to lift their game.......


----------



## scorpionx

Bars save the giants again.


----------



## Devil Soul

Di Maria strikes , but it was Messi who made it happen.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Ronaldo: Packing for his holiday
Rooney: At McDonald's 
Suarez: About to be put down 
Pirlo: Drinking wine
And there is Messi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Messi magic did it again

Switzerland played very well though , they could have equalized if the ball hadn't hit the bar


----------



## Audio

Damn that game with Argentinians! Just a little more individual skill needed at finishing and Switzerland would beat Argentina at least 1:0! 

Here's hoping the next one they meet put them out! And Brazil too, they suck! 

Here's some humour:


----------



## Devil Soul

Messi surrounded by 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

How to stop Neuer from leaving his area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Algeria striker announces team will donate World Cup Prize Money to Gaza. Respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Who is the biggest legend in World Cup history?*


*Pele (Brazil) (44%, 235 Votes)*


Diego Maradona (Argentina) (29%, 153 Votes)


Zinedine Zidane (France) (24%, 128 Votes)


Franz Beckenbauer (Germany) (3%, 13 Votes)

Total Voters: 529


----------



## Audio

I hope Colombia wins today!


----------



## WishLivePak

@dexter bet against me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

WishLivePak said:


> @dexter bet against me?



Nope man !
this time you are extremely right


----------



## WishLivePak

WishLivePak said:


> @dexter bet against me?


hehe ill miss match, its 6am and i dont feel sleepy...match in 3 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

WishLivePak said:


> hehe ill miss match, its 6am and i dont feel sleepy...match in 3 hours



And here is at 9 PM 
Taraweeh time no football


----------



## Devil Soul

FRA

 0-1 GER

 ==>GER



Germany reach the semi-final of the World Cup after 1-0 win over France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

And as expected France is out.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

France could have make it level 

wish Germany lose semi final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Good game today. Both Germany and France were wasteful with their chances though. Should've been 3-2 at least instead of 1-0.


----------



## HeinzG

Informant said:


> Then again American men arent pansies who dive on the field if someone looks at them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again we play a real game, Hockey.



Hockey? A real game? That is just BS.

Rugby is the real game.


----------



## 500

So far zero surprises in play offs.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Good game today. Both Germany and France were wasteful with their chances though. Should've been 3-2 at least instead of 1-0.


Typical Germany.. once they go 1-0 up in a knock-out game... that's it. They shut the door on you, you may keep banging at it..but the door ain't opening! It's always better if opponents goes ahead & take the lead to make a game out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Typical Germany.. once they go 1-0 up in a knock-out game... that's it. They shut the door on you, you may keep banging at it..but the door ain't opening! It's always better if opponents goes ahead & take the lead to make a game out of it.



Did you recover what you'd previously lost in this match? Germany are the one team that France cannot beat, no matter what. Should have been the easiest bet.

The next match promises to be a humdinger. My gut feeling is that an upset is on the cards. What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Did you recover what you'd previously lost in this match? Germany are the one team that France cannot beat, no matter what. Should have been the easiest bet.


Everything riding on Germany's performance now. Stand to gain a big pot at work as Germany was my lucky pick out of 32. & a small bet with Paddy Power! 



> The next match promises to be a humdinger. My gut feeling is that an upset is on the cards. What say?


Naa.. Brazil will make it, just about though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Everything riding on Germany's performance now. Stand to gain a big pot at work as Germany was my lucky pick out of 32. & a small bet with Paddy Power!
> 
> 
> Naa.. Brazil will make it, just about though...



Nice! Germany looks slightly more vulnerable in comparison to the Netherlands. Don't know if it's got anything to do with the quality of opposition so far. But they're a very safe bet nevertheless.

I'm still backing Colombia to turn a new leaf in the second half. This Brazilian team can crack under pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Seems like Brazil and Germany Semi Final is almost set

I think the one winning the semi final of that game is likely to win the final and take the World Cup.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Nice! Germany looks slightly more vulnerable in comparison to the Netherlands. Don't know if it's got anything to do with the quality of opposition so far. But they're a very safe bet nevertheless.
> 
> I'm still backing Colombia to turn a new leaf in the second half. This Brazilian team can crack under pressure.


You are right.. Netherlands looks the business this time around. I hope they manage to win the cup this time... most deserving of the lot, considering they made the finals three times & lost each one of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

haha what just happened??? with that goal of Colombia.... reminds me of my friends playing on the street


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> haha what just happened??? with that goal of Colombia.... reminds me of my friends playing on the street



Was that really offside?

But Man! Whatta strike from David Luis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Was that really offside?
> 
> But Man! Whatta strike from David Luis!



yes it was offiside haha but that seemed more free wrestling than football... 

yeah.. pretty cool.... i need a David Luiz in my local club


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> yes it was offiside haha but that seemed more free wrestling than football...
> 
> yeah.. pretty cool.... i need a David Luiz in my local club



Wow! You must have a really rich local club for them to be affording David Luiz. Which Club do you support, btw?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Was that really offside?
> 
> But Man! Whatta strike from David Luis!


Roberto Carlos-esq. Brazilians always do this in the world cup.. long range free kick. David Luis joins the likes of Branco, Roberto Carlos, Ronaldinho..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Wow! You must have a really rich local club for them to be affording David Luiz. Which Club do you support, btw?



hahaha not at all, last year it went bankrupt, had to be sold ...but i meant that I need one of those for my Atlas  haha...probably you never heard of it ... which one do you support?
GOOOOAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Roberto Carlos-esq. Brazilians always do this in the world cup.. long range free kick. David Luis joins the likes of Branco, Roberto Carlos, Ronaldinho..



Carlos was a freak! This was pretty staid by his standards. Can Colombia sneak in another and take this to extra-time? I'm hoping they do.



Karla M said:


> hahaha not at all, last year it went bankrupt, had to be sold ...but i meant that I need one of those for my Atlas  haha...probably you never heard of it ... which one do you support?
> GOOOOAL



Atlas? 
I used to be an Arsenal fan during the days when Thierry Henry called it home. No specific preference these days. Simply enjoy a good game, from wherever it comes from. Follow the fortunes of Bayern Munich a bit.

But I've decided to support FC Bengaluru henceforth. They're a recent team representing my hometown in the Indian League. And they won the league last year!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Carlos was a freak! This was pretty staid by his standards. Can Colombia sneak in another and take this to extra-time? I'm hoping they do.


he was a freak indeed.. & this is freakiest of the lot!


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Carlos was a freak! This was pretty staid by his standards. Can Colombia sneak in another and take this to extra-time? I'm hoping they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Atlas?
> I used to be an Arsenal fan during the days when Thierry Henry called it home. No specific preference these days. Simply enjoy a good game, from wherever it comes from. Follow the fortunes of Bayern Munich a bit.
> 
> But I've decided to support FC Bengaluru henceforth. They're a recent team representing my hometown in the Indian League. And they won the league last year!



yup... Atlas haha...
it's almost over for Colombia ... my mom just left the room very angry hahahaha
FC Bengaluru !! i thought football wasnt played in India! ... i should look it up !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> he was a freak indeed.. & this is freakiest of the lot!



That kick was surreal! Barthez's blank look says it all. Maybe Carlos was some sort of a mutant who could manipulate the winds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> That kick was surreal! Barthez's blank look says it all. Maybe Carlos was some sort of a mutant who could manipulate the winds.


he is more like a mutant ninja turtle! he has the thighs to match 'em! & that's where he generates his power from!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> yup... Atlas haha...
> it's almost over for Colombia ... my mom just left the room very angry hahahaha
> FC Bengaluru !! i thought football wasnt played in India! ... i should look it up !



Nice pics! Though I suggest you take them down. lots of pervs on the internet these days. 
Your mom was supporting Colombia too? Too bad, Colombia lost.Nice to see David Luiz consoling James Rodriguez. 

Our FIFA ranking is so laughable. 154!



JanjaWeed said:


> he is more like a mutant ninja turtle! he has the thighs to match 'em! & that's where he generates his power from!


Oh yes! He had tree trunks for thighs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Oh yes! He had tree trunks for thighs!


OK.. it's going to be Germany vs Brazil & Argentina vs Netherlands in Semis then?
& it's going to be Netherlands vs Germany final.. & hoping against hope that Netherlands will beat Germany this time around to win the cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Nice pics! Though I suggest you take them down. lots of pervs on the internet these days.
> Your mom was supporting Colombia too? Too bad, Colombia lost.Nice to see David Luiz consoling James Rodriguez.
> 
> Our FIFA ranking is so laughable. 154!
> 
> 
> Oh yes! He had tree trunks for thighs!



yes she was... anyway... they were playing really well
yeah... that was sweet of his part...
now I have to hope for Costa Rica to beat the Netherlands ...

Latinos gotta show what we're made of...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> yes she was... anyway... they were playing really well
> yeah... that was sweet of his part...
> now I have to hope for Costa Rica to beat the Netherlands ...
> 
> Latinos gotta show what we're made of...............



Costa Rica have played out of their skin to have come this far. But I can't see them humbling the Oranje. Latinos have plenty of representation in Brazil and Argentinia.



JanjaWeed said:


> OK.. it's going to be Germany vs Brazil & Argentina vs Netherlands in Semis then?
> & it's going to be Netherlands vs Germany final.. & hoping against hope that Netherlands will beat Germany this time around to win the cup.



Oranje! Oranje! Oranje!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Costa Rica have played out of their skin to have come this far. But I can't see them humbling the Oranje. Latinos have plenty of representation in Brazil and Argentinia.



But I can dream with Costa Rica in semi finals  
yea... last thing I want is a Netherlands vs Germany final  if that is going to happen i am simply not going to watch >.<


----------



## T-123456

Karla M said:


> But I can dream with Costa Rica in semi finals
> yea... last thing I want is a Netherlands vs Germany final  if that is going to happen i am simply not going to watch >.<


Dont worry,FIFA will bring Brasil in the final against Argentina.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Karla M said:


> now I have to hope for Costa Rica to beat the Netherlands ...
> 
> Latinos gotta show what we're made of...............


Costa Rica has no chance against Holland..I think holland will take this cup


----------



## Karla M

T-123456 said:


> Dont worry,FIFA will bring Brasil in the final against Argentina.



not sure if feel ashamed or happy of what you're saying.....

to be honest.... we all here dream of that final
wish it happens without any corruption but this is FIFA...



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Costa Rica has no chance against Holland..I think holland will take this cup




haha i know Ticos wont stand a chance... but I wanna dreaaaam...
but i disagree on the Netherlands taking this cup.... in Mexico we all cant get over that penalty haha... Cup should be taken by other than Netherlands... i rather bet on Germany
In fact.... Germany vs Brasil should have been the finals


----------



## Indischer

Karla M said:


> But I can dream with Costa Rica in semi finals
> yea... last thing I want is a Netherlands vs Germany final  if that is going to happen i am simply not going to watch >.<



Not a fan of European teams are you?  To be honest, the Brazilian and Argentinian teams on show this year are a pale shadow of their former entertaining teams of old. I'd rather have liked to see Colombia and Chile more than these two teams.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Karla M said:


> haha i know Ticos wont stand a chance... but I wanna dreaaaam...
> but i disagree on the Netherlands taking this cup.... in Mexico we all cant get over that penalty haha... Cup should be taken by other than Netherlands... i rather bet on Germany


Achievement of Costa Rica is great and a small country performed well in this cup..sent UK and spain home 

Uruguay was the only latina country who could have make it far but biting habit of Luis cost them..I don't see Argentina performing well as its all about messi ..chile was good..i think previous quarter final qualifying matches were more excited than two quarter final played today..first match between France and Germany was very boring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

Indischer said:


> Not a fan of European teams are you?  To be honest, the Brazilian and Argentinian teams on show this year are a pale shadow of their former entertaining teams of old. I'd rather have liked to see Colombia and Chile more than these two teams.




haha... it's not that... if there were some African team on this... then i would keep my latino proud aside, and i would hope the best to win.... but being Latin countries vs europeans.... then i cant help feeling this way... dont blame me 



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Achievement of Costa Rica is great and a small country performed well in this cup..sent UK and spain home
> 
> Uruguay was the only latina country who could have make it far but biting habit of Luis cost them..I don't see Argentina performing well as its all about messi ..chile was good..i think previous quarter final qualifying matches were more excited than two quarter final played today..first match between France and Germany was very boring



yes... you're completely right... i have many Tico friends... they were all so happy to even make it to the Cup... when they heard about where Costa Rica would stand, i wanted to tease them but ...they were not worried or anything...they were simply happy for participating... now they're celebrating like anything...I'm really happy for them... they surprised everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Waiting to see #ARG on field.


----------



## dexter

Chances of final:
NED or ARG vs GER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

The Brazil vs Columbia game was full off foul play , both teams were doing dangerous tackles , Brazil's Naymar is out for the tournament with a back fracture due to the knee tackle he was given in the back , also Brazil's captain is out for the next match due to the yellow cards he got , so not looking good for Brazil for their upcoming match

FIFA should call for stricter action on tackling and diving , it makes the game look cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Pakistan flag spotted once again at the Germany vs France quarterfinal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

This should have not happened! 

The referee let way too many things go through without any consequences... and the result of this pathetic behaviour is a broken vertebrae?!

Unbelievable


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

Should have been red. He went after the ball, but he went knee first with intent to knock Neymar down.


----------



## cyphercide

Audio said:


> Should have been red. He went after the ball, but he went knee first with intent to knock Neymar down.



Nobody can trust Neymar's reactions. He is a perpetual "diver". 

Good game nonetheless. Far more entertaining than the Germany France affair.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Koovie

Devil Soul said:


>




*This is an original Snickers ad: 






 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481533752477495300*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

The cameraman has finally done the job we've all been waiting for!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

ARGENTINA MARCH INTO THE SEMI'S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Argentina vs Belgium – World Cup Highlights*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1493507157533380

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Argentina's manager Sabella after Higuain hit the bar






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=525773417568195

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Respect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Netherlands really dominated the game in first half...cost Rica should thank to their goal keeper who saved some close goals..great goal keeping


----------



## JanjaWeed

This is ridiculous.. so many chances for Dutch.. & they still can't breach that Costa-rican goalie. or the cross-bar. 

wow.. Dutch changed their Goalie in the dying seconds of 2nd extra time. Penalties.... Dutch has pathetic record in shoot-out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> This is ridiculous.. so many chances for Dutch.. & they still can't breach that Costa-rican goalie. or the cross-bar.
> 
> wow.. Dutch changed their Goalie in the dying seconds of 2nd extra time. Penalties.... Dutch has pathetic record in shoot-out!



Dafuq is happening?! Wesley Sneijder, for a short guy, sure aims high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

how unlucky the dutch... they had 70% posessions... crotia only got one corner in all game lol


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Dafuq is happening?! Wesley Sneijder, for a short guy, sure aims high.


i know.. can't bear to watch Dutch team in a penalty shoot-out! arrrggggghhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

WishLivePak said:


> how unlucky the dutch... they had 70% posessions... crotia only got one corner in all game lol


It's Costa Rica, not Croatia, for Chrissakes!


----------



## W.11

oh my, what a game


----------



## Devil Soul

Keylor Navas tonight.


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> i know.. can't bear to watch Dutch team in a penalty shoot-out! arrrggggghhhh


Moreover, their best player seems to be Navas!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Moreover, their best player seems to be Navas!


& luck favoured him too...
btw Costarican missed a penalty!


----------



## nair

This match probably had the record of highest number of hits on the posts.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh Yes...  Dutch made it at the end. Now no stopping...

One of the best 0-0 draws!


----------



## Devil Soul

so NED

 r thru to Semi

The Goalie was amazing


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> & luck favoured him too...
> btw Costarican missed a penalty!


What bold tactics by the netherlands! Their keeper-change has paid off handsomely!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Ned deserve to be in Semis.... I am happy they are into semis.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> What bold tactics by the netherlands! Their keeper-change has paid off handsomely!


The best substitute of all. Looks like he is penalty expert.. no wonder he was brought just before the final whistle! Could be a bit of mind game too by Louis van gaal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

So its NED




vs ARG




BRA



vs GER



..
Hell Yeah Babeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> The best substitute of all. Looks like he is penalty expert.. no wonder he was brought just before the final whistle! Could be a bit of mind games too by Louis van gaal..



Really must be a penalty expert. He even guessed the direction right on every kick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

dutch have a good team but it has been raised to a new level by its coach, was live or die decision for him, the sub didn't even play any game


----------



## jaunty

My semi final prediction was spot on. Now it's too tough to call but it's hard to see Brazil winning without Neymar and Thiago Silva.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Really must be a penalty expert. He even guessed the direction right on every kick.


obviously. otherwise it's a big call to change the goalie, unless he is injured or something! How about the amount of chances went begging for the Dutch? Some are really simple, like the one Van Persie missed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@JanjaWeed Oliver Kahn on German TV just confirmed our suspicions.



JanjaWeed said:


> obviously. otherwise it's a big call to change the goalie, unless he is injured or something! How about the amount of chances went begging for the Dutch? Some are really simple, like the one Van Persie missed..



Persie missed two straight-forward ones, didn't he? Maybe he wanted to head them both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed Oliver Kahn on German TV just confirmed our suspicions.


saying he is a penalty expert?


----------



## WishLivePak

Indischer said:


> It's Costa Rica, not Croatia, for Chrissakes!


*Crotia*


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Persie missed two straight-forward ones, didn't he? Maybe he wanted to head them both.



Oh ya.. actually he was getting ready to head the ball.. & it was too late by the time he realised it wasn't on for a header, but a simple tap in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> saying he is a penalty expert?



Yeah....said that he's been terrific at Newcastle and has saved quite a few penalties there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Final is between Germany and Netherlands. And the germans wil win the final...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

WishLivePak said:


> *Crotia*


What's a Crotia? Some new country recognized only by you?


----------



## WishLivePak

Indischer said:


> What's a Crotia? Some new country recognized only by you?


First country on earth.... It was first land mass on earth. People migrated from there. People of crotia are the _chosen _ people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Yeah....said that he's been terrific at Newcastle and has saved quite a few penalties there.


aah... never knew he played for Geordies. Goes to show how much i follow EPL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

WishLivePak said:


> *Crotia*


----------



## Indischer

WishLivePak said:


> First country on earth.... It was first land mass on earth. People migrated from there. People of crotia are the _chosen _ people



Ah....we call it Israel these days.


----------



## Choppers

I didn't had a favorite team to support before the start of world cup..but after Ned-Spain match became fan of Arjen Robben.
Hope Team Oranje lifts the Cup.


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> aah... never knew he played for Geordies. Goes to show how much i follow EPL


You don't follow EPL?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Feel sorry for Chile.

The Dutch definitely are very lucky.

But I would say that both the South Americans Brazil and Argentina should be thanking their lucky stars for being in the semis. Argentina has been below average in all their matches, and I believe against the Dutch they will get found out. They have been relying on Messi to get them past teams.

Brazil also haven't been all that impressive. Especially the last game against Colombia. Without Thiago SIlva and Neymar, Germany can rip them apart.

Dante and David Luiz are an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Choppers said:


> I didn't had a favorite team to support before the start of world cup..but after Ned-Spain match became fan of Arjen Robben.
> Hope Team Oranje lifts the Cup.


Robben can be even a greater player if he holds back his selfish instincts. Sometimes he tries to do too much on his own inside the 18 yard box. If he shows temperament like Messi to pass the ball to others, he could have been in the same league as them lot.



Indischer said:


> You don't follow EPL?


I do.. but not all the teams or matches. Only the top ones...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Nederland deserve to be the winner in this game. It was lucky for cost rica that dutch did not finish the match before penalty because of some good goal keeping from their goal keeper. It was win for costa rica that game went for pently but sad their body lanaguge was not as good as it was against greece..my bet is still on holland winning the cup


----------



## air marshal




----------



## S.U.R.B.

A cute google doodle today.




In today's match, mind says Germany.
Heart insists on hoping for Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

wtf brazil... worse than ghana vs germany


----------



## Karla M

WTF Brasil???????????????????????


----------



## WishLivePak

4-0


----------



## Evil Flare

WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF

i have never seen like this before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

neymar must be crying... so quick goals i forgot all action


----------



## Karla M

WishLivePak said:


> neymar must be crying... so quick goals i forgot all action


believe me ....not only him !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranjeet

Brasil ki sil faad di


----------



## Evil Flare

Fifth Goal ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Karla M

IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## WishLivePak

REPLACE GOAL KEEPER NPW


----------



## Evil Flare

Karla M said:


> IS THIS REAL LIFE?



hahahahahahhahahahha

History in the Making


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

WishLivePak said:


> 4-0


5-0


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

what the hell

5-0 within 29 minute

are Brazilian drunk ?


----------



## Evil Flare

from this rate it will be 20-0


----------



## Adir-mz

lol


----------



## Karla M

Evil Flare said:


> hahahahahahhahahahha
> 
> History in the Making



Indeeeeeed!!

OMG.... THIS AINT HAPPENING !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

Went to have a quick shower at 1 0 come back its five missed 4 goals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Really torturous to watch. Although I have my money on Germans.. it's really painful to see Brazil being taken to cleaners in front of their own fans in their own yard!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WishLivePak

There was sixth goal, deflected due to hand ball so


----------



## Hyde

wohooooo Before the world cup started - I predicted Germany is going to win the World Cup... 5-0 for Germany !!!!!!!

The World Cup final only inches away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

JanjaWeed said:


> Really torturous to watch. Although I have my money on Germans.. it's really painful to see Brazil being taken to cleaners in front of their own fans in their own yard!


they're crying...

imagine if someone bet they'll drink 10 beers per goal... mudt be sad over that bet

match fix


----------



## yuba

Sad i want argentina to win the cup but dont want this scoreline for brazil


----------



## ranjeet

WishLivePak said:


> they're crying...
> 
> imagine if someone bet they'll drink 10 beers per goal... mudt be sad over that bet
> 
> *match fix*


Bhai apni tarah nahi hai ye log ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

WishLivePak said:


> they're crying...
> 
> imagine if someone bet they'll drink 10 beers per goal... mudt be sad over that bet


Brazil is second favourite for most after their own team. Even though I have a few bucks to gain if Germany goes on to win the cup, it still hurts see them lose in such away. Just imagine how their ardent supporters must be feeling now?


----------



## nair

Feel sorry for those Brazil fans....


----------



## Metanoia

Been supporting Germany since the year 2000.....I am so happy right now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> Feel sorry for those Brazil fans....


Too many eggs in one basket called Neymar! Take Neymar out, this Brazilian team is useless..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

brazil k sath kutto wali hogaye


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

If it is any comfort for Brazilian PDFers:
Sweden was down 0-4 vs Germany last year after 60 minutes, but the game ended 4-4.






- Calm down Eva (Braun), the next time You go to IKEA, just leave him outside.
- How the hell can I now go to the next Nobel Dinner?


----------



## Evil Flare

First half over ... Brazilians are crying ... National Tragedy for them


----------



## boomslang

After the U.S. got bumped I had to go with Germany, my Mothers birth country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

my heart is


JanjaWeed said:


> Brazil is second favourite for most after their own team. Even though I have a few bucks to gain if Germany goes on to win the cup, it still hurts see them lose in such away. Just imagine how their ardent supporters must be feeling now?




I always saw you supporting Netherlands and Germany and not believing in my teams (latinos) but it's comforting knowing you have sympathy and respect for Brasil... thanks (even though im not brazilian)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> Too many eggs in one basket called Neymar! Take Neymar out, this Brazilian team is useless..



Argentina also similar story.... The difference is argentina is more dependent on messy than brazil on neymar...


----------



## rmi5

I love you, Germany


----------



## Raphael

From now on, we should call it Bra5il .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Brazilian dream, gone with the wind.


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

2 Key players missing in Brazil..... Still 5-0 is too much... Poor defending.... 
Wonderful passing by Germany. Brazil should do some goals.


----------



## alibaz

Poor defence exposed


----------



## scorpionx

National mourning day in Brazil. This is German blitzkreig 2014.


----------



## WishLivePak

Black Tuesday


----------



## JanjaWeed

Karla M said:


> my heart is
> 
> 
> 
> I always saw you supporting Netherlands and Germany and not believing in my teams (latinos) but it's comforting knowing you have sympathy and respect for Brasil... thanks (even though im not brazilian)


I'm not really a Germany supporter.. never been. It's just that they were my lucky pick out of 34 teams. I would love to see Dutch winning this tournament, as I believe they are the best footballing country not to have won a world-cup so far. & I have always had soft corner for Brazil due to their footballing history & so many wonderful players they have produced so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Meanwhile in Rio:







I hope my love Argentina  get to final and play a beautiful match with Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> Argentina also similar story.... The difference is argentina is more dependent on messy than brazil on neymar...


That's true.. & Messi is seen as how Maradona was for Argentina in '86. He won that world cup single handedly for Agentina. But I don't think that's the case this time around. They might just get caught out by Netherlands. Nevertheless tomorrow is going to be a good game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile in Rio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my love Argentina  get to final and play a beautiful match with Germany.




With this kind of form germany is, i would suggest argentina lose to aryan roben, because that would be a decent exit....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile in Rio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my love Argentina  get to final and play a beautiful match with Germany.


Someone wake Christ the redeemer up.


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true.. & Messi is seen as how Maradona was for Argentina in '86. He won that world cup single handedly for Agentina. But I don't think that's the case this time around. They might just get caught out by Netherlands. Nevertheless tomorrow is going to be a good game.



The way roben is playing he is somewhat closer to that of messy.....

Wat would have been scolaris message to boys during break????


----------



## Bratva




----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> The way roben is playing he is somewhat closer to that of messy.....


true..but there's a worry about Van Persie's chances though. Apparently he is down with food poisoning. That could be bit of concern for Netherlands. but Yes.. Roben is the key man for Dutch!


----------



## MastanKhan

It is a BLITZKRIEG.


----------



## air marshal

Why Germany why

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WishLivePak

germany doesn't want to goal anymore it seems... keeps sending ball back or shoot random places


----------



## nair

WishLivePak said:


> germany doesn't want to goal anymore it seems... keeps sending ball back or shoot random places



May be they want to show some respect to former world champions, or may be they felt sorry for those fans in the stadium...


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Brazil, It is still possible!
Excerpts from the worst day in the history of Finland.
It all started so good.


----------



## JonAsad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

why klose taken off? could've done 3 total goals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> true..but there's a worry about Van Persie's chances though. Apparently he is down with food poisoning. That could be bit of concern for Netherlands. but Yes.. Roben is the key man for Dutch!



Other than the first 2 matches van persie was not doing much.... in the firth match i thought he was substituted, but realised he was playing after 15 minutes..... But he is a great player out of form... If he could find the form tomorrow, it is tough time for argentina.... Their defense is weak...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

And now, Brasilians will go back to rioting....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

boring now...


----------



## Areesh

Come on Germany. Attack please. Some more goals.


----------



## yesboss

Germany showing respect, not playing aggressive anymore.


----------



## WishLivePak

0-6


----------



## Karla M




----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> Come on Germany. Attack please. Some more goals.



Your request is been granted....


----------



## WishLivePak

everyone must score goal... offenders to replace defenders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie




----------



## WishLivePak

nair said:


> Your request is been granted....


it was such an easy goal...

only thing missing is brazil scoring own goal

people are leaving stadiums now..


----------



## SenLin

And tomorrow after Holland kicks Argentina out.

An European final. 
Germany vs Holland

Ein Traum. Wunderbar.


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> Your request is been granted....



Old german fan. Really happy today. These guys were going out from semis for past two WCs.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Great going Germany! worst defeat for Brazil...I'll be hard I'm laughing at Brazil...

I believe Germany and Argentina can go to Finals, both are the teams I support but you never know Netherlands make it to Finals.


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WishLivePak

refree is a gentleman.



Luftwaffe said:


> Great going Germany! worst defeat for Brazil...I'll be hard I'm laughing at Brazil...
> 
> I believe Germany and Argentina can go to Finals, both are the teams I support but you never know Netherlands make it to Finals.


if dutch is losing, they can injure messi and that'd be the end... neymar got injured very close to end of last game.


----------



## Evil Flare

7th Goal ...................................


----------



## WishLivePak

*0-7*

lol the golie isnt even trying... he didnt jump at all


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

7-0
the Brazilians are applauding the Germans.

No rules for mercy-killing the game?


----------



## WishLivePak

lol screen can't fit all goals, thry've to scroll to show all

forward germans telling fellow player with ball to pass back to goalie... pathetic. must be 0-10


----------



## Karla M




----------



## Areesh

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Audio

What's this? Hockey?


----------



## NKVD

Karla M said:


> View attachment 38102


Very bad way to express your views through this picture


----------



## Luftwaffe

Brazil supporters I've no sympathy for you lol the cheaters brazil is out of WC now Netherlands should be next.

Team officials will blame that their good player was in hospital so they lost which is stupid there are other players non tried their best all are playing to injure opposition team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ISIS has taken the responsibility of German attacks to Brazilia.


----------



## 500




----------



## Karla M

NKVD said:


> Very bad way to express your views through this picture



seriously? 
I'm against violence ... i just want this match to get over now... im here sitting speechless watching how the team i support is being humiliated 

honest... im sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## WishLivePak

lol germans telling themselves it's offside in competitors side... it's like being brazilian once they cross mid line

german goali wants a goal too, keeps coming outside

*no addtional time*


----------



## Areesh

Chalo brazil nai bhi 1 goal kar lia. Mubarak ho.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Areesh said:


> Chalo brazil nai bhi 1 goal kar lia. Mubarak ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

what Brazilians players were reciting after end of game? geeta?


----------



## Luftwaffe

I congratulate German Team and their supporters well done! prepare for the next match as for Brazil Team they can go back to their beaches...



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> what Brazilians players were reciting after end of game? geeta?



aum bum shum dum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Would love to know what the odds were for a 7~1 German win before the game.


----------



## Audio




----------



## VelocuR

YAH!

*7 scores for Germany! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Around 9pm was the kickoff time here in London, 9:20 Iftar, I left to break my fast and pray, I left around the 20 min mark, Germany 1-0.

I was shocked to see them 5-0 down in the 33rd minute.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11

A.P. Richelieu said:


> If it is any comfort for Brazilian PDFers:
> Sweden was down 0-4 vs Germany last year after 60 minutes, but the game ended 4-4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Calm down Eva (Braun), the next time You go to IKEA, just leave him outside.
> - How the hell can I now go to the next Nobel Dinner?



Sweden, who?


----------



## VelocuR

*Worst record for Brazil defeat in 94 years! *

German Klose broke World Cup record goal to surpass Ronaldo in total 16 goals.
Muller on record tie with Ronaldo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Jungibaaz said:


> Around 9pm was the kickoff time here in London, 9:20 Iftar, I left to break my fast and pray, I left around the 20 min mark, Germany 1-0.
> 
> I was shocked to see them 5-0 down in the 33rd minute.


I was gonna study for my research paper while I watch the game... But goal after goal, I only went 2 pages...


----------



## W.11

Aether said:


> wohooooo Before the world cup started - I predicted Germany is going to win the World Cup... 5-0 for Germany !!!!!!!
> 
> The World Cup final only inches away!



sorry bro, argentina or netherlands will win, germany will have to wait another 5 years


----------



## pakdefender

WTF just happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

W.11 said:


> sorry bro, argentina or netherlands will win, germany will have to wait another 5 years


hahaha

Argentina has a chance if not Germany

Netherlands is usually unlucky during the World Cup's


----------



## BDforever

pakdefender said:


> WTF just happened


it was public **** scene 



W.11 said:


> sorry bro, argentina or netherlands will win, germany will have to wait another 5 years


dream till the final LOL


----------



## Side-Winder

What a match!!! Congrats Germany


----------



## Luftwaffe

Aether said:


> hahaha
> 
> Argentina has a chance if not Germany
> 
> Netherlands is usually unlucky during the World Cup's



Argentina I am afraid is only lonely Lionel Messi rest of the Team is playing at 30% they must play aggressively against Netherlands.


----------



## JanjaWeed

It will take a lot for Brazil to recover from this...Brazilian football will never be the same again.


----------



## Serpentine

This dog just heard the news:













Brazil World Cup logo predicted everything from the beginning:







Only way for Brazil to win the match:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> It will take a lot for Brazil to recover from this...Brazilian football will never be the same again.



On the contrary I think this was the best thing that could have happened to Brazil other than winning the cup. They have been poor the whole tournament and had they lost a close 1-2, these same players would have continued for Brazil in years to come. This hammering has exposed how bad they are. Except one or two, none of these guys deserve to wear that yellow shirt. I mean someone like Fred is wearing Ronaldo's #9 jersey, well that's how bad it is. After this most of these guys should not be a part of the Brazil team again. In a country like Brazil there is never a lack of talent. This will force them to do some soul searching and team rebuilding. In the long run this will be a positive result for them.


----------



## pakdefender

3 goals inside of five minutes ... unlikely that will be seen for a very long time to come in a world cup semi final
It was like a football club playing against a school team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Karla M said:


> my heart is
> 
> 
> 
> I always saw you supporting Netherlands and Germany and not believing in my teams (latinos) but it's comforting knowing you have sympathy and respect for Brasil... thanks (even though im not brazilian)



sinureta, im a your service, big heart for latinos and doritos and burritos and pinatas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> On the contrary I think this was the best thing that could have happened to Brazil other than winning the cup. They have been poor the whole tournament and had they lost a close 1-2, these same players would have continued for Brazil in years to come. This hammering has exposed how bad they are. Except one or two, none of these guys deserve to wear that yellow shirt. I mean someone like Fred is wearing Ronaldo's #9 jersey, well that's how bad it is. After this most of these guys should not be a part of the Brazil team again. In a country like Brazil there is never a lack of talent. This will force them to do some soul searching and team rebuilding. In the long run this will be a positive result for them.



Apparently it can get even worse for Brazil if Argentina wins the cup..& that too in Brazilian soil!


----------



## jaunty

Aether said:


> hahaha
> 
> Argentina has a chance if not Germany
> 
> Netherlands is usually unlucky during the World Cup's



Argentina will have learned the lessons from today and tighten their defense. If you leave spaces like Brazil did after conceding the first goal, Germany will kill you. The trick is to hold them as far as you can and counter attack. Argentina can beat Germany. They need a little bit of brilliance from someone and Messi might be that person.



JanjaWeed said:


> Apparently it can get even worse for Brazil if Argentina wins the cup..& that too in Brazilian soil!



I am picking Argentina to win this. Germany is not as great as they looked today and there would definitely be some amount of complacency after this. Argentina, if they get to the final need to play smart and there will be opportunities to score.


----------



## pakdefender

A rare sight
this is what this fellow looks like when he smiles ... does not come to him that easily .. lol
look how hard he has to try to smile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burger Boy

Aether said:


> hahaha
> 
> Argentina has a chance if not Germany
> 
> Netherlands is usually unlucky during the World Cup's



I think Netherlands has been in the finals either two or three times, but have never won the world cup.


----------



## Donatello

what a sad day 

But kudos to Germany for not slipping in such an important match. 90 minutes and they were 7-0. No joke. Their Goal Keeper did an outstanding job.

Brazilian one, not so well.


----------



## W.11

pakdefender said:


> A rare sight
> this is what this fellow looks like when he smiles ... does not come to him that easily .. lol
> look how hard he has to try to smile



you can see he has to dislocate entire facial muscles and the skin upwards and around to expand a little for a smiling face

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> Argentina will have learned the lessons from today and tighten their defense. If you leave spaces like Brazil did after conceding the first goal, Germany will kill you. The trick is to hold them as far as you can and counter attack. Argentina can beat Germany. They need a little bit of brilliance from someone and Messi might be that person.
> 
> 
> 
> I am picking Argentina to win this. Germany is not as great as they looked today and there would definitely be some amount of complacency after this. Argentina, if they get to the final need to play smart and there will be opportunities to score.



Argentina will have to get through the Dutch, who are quite on top of their game right now. Argentinians are again a more or less one man team like Brazil, with all their eggs in one Messi basket. & one off day for the great man....that could be it. I think Germany had their game of the tournament & it's very hard to stay grounded for the finals after such a triumph. It could be the turn of the Dutch after-all this time around, best footballing nation not to have won the World Cup so far despite making 3 finals.


----------



## jaunty

I watched the highlights again. All the 8 goals including the one Brazil scored were due to poor defending. If they defended even at an average level it would probably have been 0-0 in 90 minutes. The worst defense I have seen in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

boomslang said:


> After the U.S. got bumped I had to go with Germany, my Mothers birth country.



on one side it is hitler, on another side you have hitler's successor george bush's country

way to go man


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> Argentina will have to get through the Dutch, who are quite on top of their game right now. Argentinians are again a more or less one man team like Brazil, with all their eggs in one Messi basket. & one off day for the great man....that could be it. I think Germany had their game of the tournament & it's very hard to stay grounded for the finals after such a triumph. It could be the turn of the Dutch after-all this time around, best footballing nation not to have won the World Cup so far despite making 3 finals.



I know Argentina does not have a lot of firepower. But you go back and watch all the goals, even a B division club would not let those goals starting from the first one. Germany won't be allowed to score freely like that in the final. A little bit of brilliance from someone can turn it in Argentina's favor. But yes Argentina may lose against Netherlands, in fact most people would be picking Netherlands tomorrow. But my gut feeling says that this time Argentina would be lifting the trophy. Keep in mind that I have never been an Argentina supporter. My top two teams have always been 1. Brazil and 2. Germany.


----------



## Donatello

jaunty said:


> I watched the highlights again. All the 8 goals including the one Brazil scored are due to poor defending. If they defended even at an average level well it would probably have been 0-0 in 90 minutes. The worst defense I have seen in my life.



The 4 goals scored in quick succession at 23,24,26 and 29th minute just made the Brazilian team give up. They never recovered after that. It was poor defense no doubt, but also very poor tactics. Germany was at the top of the game and Brazilians were clueless. You get hit for a goal in 11th minute and you still do not up your game, that's just not Brazil, it is noob level at best.


----------



## air marshal

The Reason Brazil lost so bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> I know Argentina does not have a lot of firepower. But you go back and watch all the goals, even a B division club would not let those goals starting from the first one. Germany won't be allowed to score freely like that in the final. A little bit of brilliance from someone can turn it in Argentina's favor. But yes Argentina may lose against Netherlands, in fact most people would be picking Netherlands tomorrow. But my gut feeling says that this time Argentina would be lifting the trophy. Keep in mind that I have never been an Argentina supporter. My top two teams have always been 1. Brazil and 2. Germany.


Oh ya..watching those goals going in is like watching a Sunday league match in a local park. Absolutely pathetic defending. Just goes to show where Brazillian football is right now, baring one or two big names. 
Coming back to the remaining games..there will be a overwhelming support for the Dutch to beat Argentina tomorrow. It would lake rubbing salt on Brzillian wounds if Argies goes on to win the cup. My pick would be Germany & Holland final..& Holland to win at the end.


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh ya..watching those goals going in is like watching a Sunday league match in a local park. Absolutely pathetic defending. Just goes to show where Brazillian football is right now, baring one or two big names.
> Coming back to the remaining games..there will be a overwhelming support for the Dutch to beat Argentina tomorrow. It would lake rubbing salt on Brzillian wounds if Argies goes on to win the cup. My pick would be Germany & Holland final..& Holland to win at the end.



Brazil had to bite the pillow on that one. Germany went in dry


----------



## WishLivePak

Burger Boy said:


> I think Netherlands has been in the finals either two or three times, but have never won the world cup.


Their goali is weak. They're very good at offense. So if argentina have good defense, dutch could be out



jaunty said:


> I watched the highlights again. All the 8 goals including the one Brazil scored were due to poor defending. If they defended even at an average level it would probably have been 0-0 in 90 minutes. The worst defense I have seen in my life.


The last goal on brazil, goali didn't jump, just extended his army, as if it was pratice match.


----------



## Luftwaffe

pakdefender said:


> A rare sight
> this is what this fellow looks like when he smiles ... does not come to him that easily .. lol
> look how hard he has to try to smile



Is he Chaudhry Nisar's cousin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

I hope germnay isn't too over confident after this game. I want a world class final.


----------



## forcetrip

Luftwaffe said:


> Is he Chaudhry Nisar's cousin...



Low's hair are real.


----------



## gtrr

No Way ,
Go on Germany 7-1 & in there home LOL


----------



## forcetrip

JanjaWeed said:


> Argentina will have to get through the Dutch, who are quite on top of their game right now. Argentinians are again a more or less one man team like Brazil, with all their eggs in one Messi basket. & one off day for the great man....that could be it. I think Germany had their game of the tournament & it's very hard to stay grounded for the finals after such a triumph. It could be the turn of the Dutch after-all this time around, best footballing nation not to have won the World Cup so far despite making 3 finals.



It will be a Pertie Messi battle. And Robbin will take it home.


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1494881080729321


----------



## Karla M

W.11 said:


> sinureta, im a your service, big heart for latinos and doritos and burritos and pinatas



 doritos!!! wow! haha thanks


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

air marshal said:


>


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

dexter said:


>


Argentina!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Marshmallow

dexter said:


>


lolz....but ill hate it if Germany wins!

@dexter @Jungibaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

line-ups for tonight's #WorldCup semi-final #BRA v #GER






BRAZIL was so* KLOSE *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

This the main reason why Neymar got injured 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=303280336500436


----------



## Jungibaaz

This kind of score I expect when I play FIFA 14


dexter said:


>



That should be me in the picture, I went to pray, come back, only about 12 minutes passed,


Marshmallow said:


> lolz....but ill hate it if Germany wins!
> 
> @dexter @Jungibaaz



Ouch. Well, to be honest, I am over England's poor performance, I was hoping for them to make it past the group stages only, not win the cup. The tears I saw during the England vs Uruguay match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Brazil got raped


----------



## Jungibaaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karla M

I start to believe that I should support the Netherlands so Argentina will make it to finals ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

This has to be the most heartbreaking picture of the ‪#‎worldcup‬ as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

dexter said:


> This has to be the most heartbreaking picture of the ‪#‎worldcup‬ as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

If argentina manages to scrap through which i don't think it will..........it may loose to germany by a bigger margin than this


----------



## A1Kaid

Congrats to Germany I had picked them to win the world cup this year.


----------



## A1Kaid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Jungibaaz said:


> That should be me in the picture, I went to pray, come back, only about 12 minutes passed,



In that case the Germans would like you to pray more often and definitely through the finals !

Really, the score was a shocker .


----------



## he-man

third eye said:


> In that case the Germans would like you to pray more often and definitely through the finals !
> 
> Really, the score was a shocker .



brazil had a shit team anyways.

without thiago silva,,their main central defender they got screwed more.With him it may have been 5-0 i think

lol


----------



## monitor

Thanks god game were played for only 90 minutes .gods whats more humiliation and frustration were waiting .


----------



## Nike

dexter said:


> This has to be the most heartbreaking picture of the ‪#‎worldcup‬ as of yet.



at least he got a consolation from a hoties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Whole Brazil is mourning....


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Júlio César was left alone to defend...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*What's the score boss?*
Brazil 1-7 Germany (Seven)

Posted at22:59

Bernard asks Luiz Felipe Scolari what the score is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Brazil 1-7 Germany. Did you expect a goal-fest like that?

Most goals in a single FIFA World Cup match --

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Here are 7 reasons Germany is very happy


----------



## GURU DUTT

and people thought onli pakistanies are masters of making "sazoshee maqbooze" 

Brazil alleges NaMo wave responsible for their defeat. Germany thanks India for help | NETICIAN


----------



## Juice

Ammad Malik said:


> You cant support both portugal and spain at the same time sunshine
> 
> They are fierce rivals..haven't you heard about the Iberian Derby ?
> Another gullible fellow stated earlier that he is gonna back England and Germany..Talk about polar opposites !!!


Lol....I am USA, Germany, England, Mexico....that order. (I actually like to see Mexico lose....even more than US wins...but Mexican girlfriends). Germany has it wrapped up!



Fulcrum15 said:


> Feel sorry for Chile.
> 
> The Dutch definitely are very lucky.
> 
> But I would say that both the South Americans Brazil and Argentina should be thanking their lucky stars for being in the semis. Argentina has been below average in all their matches, and I believe against the Dutch they will get found out. They have been relying on Messi to get them past teams.
> 
> Brazil also haven't been all that impressive. Especially the last game against Colombia. Without Thiago SIlva and Neymar, Germany can rip them apart.
> 
> Dante and David Luiz are an accident waiting to happen.


I'm gonna follow your post from now on....you are clearly prescient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

A.P. Richelieu said:


> 7-0
> the Brazilians are applauding the Germans.
> 
> No rules for mercy-killing the game?


Lol....I was thinking the same.



jaunty said:


> I watched the highlights again. All the 8 goals including the one Brazil scored were due to poor defending. If they defended even at an average level it would probably have been 0-0 in 90 minutes. The worst defense I have seen in my life.


True....not really up to snuff on soccer....but even a noob could see that goal was all but un-defended.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> and people thought onli pakistanies are masters of making "sazoshee maqbooze"
> 
> Brazil alleges NaMo wave responsible for their defeat. Germany thanks India for help | NETICIAN


It was a bit like Modi vs Pappu competition.. Purely one sided with Pappu's side getting battered all round. Bit like this...









forcetrip said:


> It will be a Pertie Messi battle. And Robbin will take it home.


Let's hope so... & also Robben displays a bit of Messi like temperament & passes the ball to other players often enough inside that 18 yard box, instead of doing too many things on his own.



Ravi Nair said:


> Brazil had to bite the pillow on that one. Germany went in dry


More like kissing the grass rather than looking at the stars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

7-1 ! I never expected to see Brazil play so badly during my lifetime !

Then again, I never expected to see Congress get whipped so badly in my lifetime


----------



## Devil Soul

*Brazil out: The torture will be complete if Argentina win*
By AP




this generation of Brazilians now has a football trauma of its own to haunt them. -Photo by AFP
BELO HORIZONTE: Even for an 84-year-old tournament drenched in history, Germany 7, Brazil 1, you read that right, will be remembered as one of the craziest World Cup matches ever. Because of the humiliation it inflicted on a great footballing nation, as one of the most painful to watch, too.

Brazil, the once mighty Brazil, the Brazil that gave the world Pele, so many other great players and yellow-shirted delight, throwing itself like a herd of lemmings off a cliff. Not just a team self-destructing, but an entire nation's hopes and World Cup joy turning to vinegar and flushing down the drain on live TV before millions of disbelieving eyes around the globe.

“We realized that they were cracking up and took advantage of it,” said Germany coach Joachim Loew. Even the half-time score, Brazil 0, Germany 5, was something no sportswriter ever expects to have to record for posterity. No nation has ever done anything like this to Brazil, not once in all the decades that Brazilians have played and refined football, making it 'futebol' and making it better.

Germany's goals rained in so thick and fast it became a struggle to keep up.

The second and then, a minute later, the third goal had the effect of a stun-gun on Brazil. Its players were laboring under such pressure to win their home World Cup. And when it became clear in that minute that they would fail, that pressure became like poison on their brains and legs. They became like ghosts. In the next five minutes, they let in two more. For Germany, it was like shooting fish in a barrel. No shot could miss. Everything worked. With Brazil gone AWOL, they had the place to themselves.

In the crowd, fans' tears cut streaks through their yellow and green face paint. An elderly man clutched a plastic imitation World Cup trophy as though it was a life preserver, as close as Brazil will come to the real thing this time.

”Truthfully it's very hard to explain the unexplainable,” said Brazil goalkeeper Julio Cesar.

“A blackout happened that no one was expecting.“

Just like their parents and grandparents, this generation of Brazilians now has a football trauma of its own to haunt them. In 1950, when Brazil last hosted the World Cup, Alcides Ghigghia scored the cup-winning goal for Uruguay in the final match against Brazil, leaving a mark on the nation's psyche as deep and painful as a branding iron.

There were five heart-breakers this time: Thomas Mueller, Toni Kroos and Andre Schuerrle, who got two each, Sami Khedira and Miroslav Klose. Klose's goal added insult to injury by taking his career World Cup total to 16, leaving him alone with the record that previously belonged to a Brazilian, Ronaldo.

When the final whistle blew, not a moment too soon, delivering its score that read like the bill on a cash register, the record book had been shredded. This made losing 3-0 to France in the 1998 final, Brazil's previous worst defeat (measured by goals, not pain) in the World Cup, feel like a mosquito bite in comparison.

Brazil had never let in so many goals in a World Cup game or so many in a half. It was the worst defeat for a World Cup host country and was as bad a loss as Brazil has ever suffered in any tournament or any game. It equaled the margin of its previous worst ever defeat, a 6-0 loss to Uruguay in 1920.

“It was one after the other,” said Brazil coach Luiz Felipe Scolari.

“I think everyone like blanked out.“

As such, it wouldn't be right to draw too many conclusions. This game has to be viewed as an anomaly, not as a definitive verdict on Scolari and his players. Many of them are young enough to be able to look ahead to the next World Cup in 2018. Still, this is the worst national team Brazil has fielded at a World Cup for decades. That much was becoming clear even before this disaster.

A scratchy 2-1 victory over Colombia in the quarterfinals and a skin-of-the-teeth penalty shootout win over of Chile before that exposed Brazil's limitations. And Germany exploited them, ruthlessly. Loew spotted vulnerabilities in the Brazil defense and that it leaves open spaces at the back when it attacks.

The absence of Thiago Silva, Brazil's defensive rock and captain suspended for this game because he collected two yellow cards earlier in the tournament, will be mentioned among the reasons why his team rolled over. But even that doesn't really explain it. And take out Neymar, as Colombian defender Juan Camilo Zuniga did with his knee, breaking a bone in the striker's back, and you're left with a Brazil team with more gums than teeth. But even with Neymar, Brazil couldn't have scored as many goals as the Germans. They have a team. Brazil didn't.

Oscar's goal at the end of the match took Brazil's tournament total to 11. That works out as one goal for every billion dollars that Brazil has spent on this World Cup, on stadiums and related infrastructure. Even if Brazil scores a few more in the match for third place on Saturday, that is still a very poor return.

In the stadium, the mood soured.

The crowd chanted unprintable insults aimed at President Dilma Rousseff. The ramifications of this defeat will be political, too. And it could yet get worse. Brazil's bitterest rival, Argentina, could advance to Sunday's final if it beats the Netherlands in the other semifinal on Wednesday. If that happens, Brazilians will cheer for Germany, the team that hurt them so badly. Because if Argentina wins the cup it wanted so badly, Brazil's torture will be complete
========================
*It was always going to be hard for Brazil to win without their regular capt & neymar.... but 7-1 is humiliating ..=*


----------



## Jango

And as I and many others predicted, Germany did ripbapart Brazil.

By conceding an early goal, Brazil had to open up, and Marcelos woeful positioning didn't help matters. If you folks notice, most goals came from Marcelos side. 

Brazil needed an organizer at the back, and Silva was that guy.


----------



## Fahad Khan 2




----------



## Nike

Fulcrum15 said:


> *And as I and many others predicted,* Germany did ripbapart Brazil.
> 
> By conceding an early goal, Brazil had to open up, and Marcelos woeful positioning didn't help matters. If you folks notice, most goals came from Marcelos side.
> 
> Brazil needed an organizer at the back, and Silva was that guy.



he was predicted the score beforehand all along


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> It was a bit like Modi vs Pappu competition.. Purely one sided with Pappu's side getting battered all round. Bit like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope so... & also Robben displays a bit of Messi like temperament & passes the ball to other players often enough inside that 18 yard box, instead of doing too many things on his own.
> 
> 
> More like kissing the grass rather than looking at the stars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughal arslan shah mirza

I hope Argentina wins today. It has my support.

Though I really miss not seeing tevez in this world cup


----------



## Audio

Rooting for Orange today! Go Robben!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

after watching both NED & ARG play in this WC so far... Advantage NED... i got no prob with NED winning, but i want ARG to win

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

W.11 said:


> Sweden, who?



*Pakistan FIFA World Cup record (181 M Inhabitants)*

1930 to 1938 – _FIFA member_
1950 to 1986 – _Did not enter_
1990 to 2014 – _Did not qualify_
*Sweden FIFA World Cup record (9,6 M inhabitants)*
_*
1930. Did not enter
1934. Quarter-final. 8th
1938. Fourth place. 4th
1950. Third place. 3rd
1954. Did not qualify


1958. Runners-up. 2nd
1962. Did not qualify
1966 Did not qualify
1970. Group stage. 9th
1974. Second group stage 5th


1978First group stage 13th
1982. Did not qualify


1986 Did not qualify


1990 Group stage. 21st


1994 Third place. 3rd
1998 Did not qualify


 

2002 Round of 16. 13th


2006 Round of 16. 14th


2010 Did not qualify


2014 Did not qualify (Damned Ronaldo!)

When Pakistani football players ever qualify to the World Cup you have my permission
to do more postings on PDF.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=953861681309751


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Audio said:


> Rooting for Orange today! Go Robben!!!



i didn't know you were black chick, i thought u were a white guy



A.P. Richelieu said:


> *Pakistan FIFA World Cup record (181 M Inhabitants)*
> 
> 1930 to 1938 – _FIFA member_
> 1950 to 1986 – _Did not enter_
> 1990 to 2014 – _Did not qualify_
> *Sweden FIFA World Cup record (9,6 M inhabitants)*
> _*1930. Did not enter
> 1934. Quarter-final. 8th
> 1938. Fourth place. 4th
> 1950. Third place. 3rd
> 1954. Did not qualify
> 
> 
> 1958. Runners-up. 2nd
> 1962. Did not qualify
> 1966 Did not qualify
> 1970. Group stage. 9th
> 1974. Second group stage 5th
> 
> 
> 1978First group stage 13th
> 1982. Did not qualify
> 
> 
> 1986 Did not qualify
> 
> 
> 1990 Group stage. 21st
> 
> 
> 1994 Third place. 3rd
> 1998 Did not qualify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 Round of 16. 13th
> 
> 
> 2006 Round of 16. 14th
> 
> 
> 2010 Did not qualify
> 
> 
> 2014 Did not qualify (Damned Ronaldo!)
> 
> When Pakistani football players ever qualify to the World Cup you have my permission
> to do more postings on PDF.*_



thats because asia only has 4 spots and UEFA has 15 damn spots, when asia has 15 spots, you will cetainly see Pakistan coming


----------



## Audio

W.11 said:


> i didn't know you were black chick, i thought u were a white guy


Not sure how you are able to infer i'm a black chick?


----------



## W.11

Audio said:


> Not sure how you are able to infer i'm a black chick?



your avatar


----------



## Audio

W.11 said:


> your avatar



So, does your sister Dee Dee ruin everything you do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Audio said:


> So, does your sister Dee Dee ruin everything you do?



yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

W.11 said:


> i didn't know you were black chick, i thought u were a white guy
> 
> 
> 
> thats because asia only has 4 spots and UEFA has 15 damn spots, when asia has 15 spots, you will cetainly see Pakistan coming



Its because Pakistan can't win any of the four spots.
Sweden has one silver and two bronze medals, which is not to be sneezed at.
And, we played even with Germany. Compare that to Brazil yesterday.

We almost made it this year. Was #2 in the group, after GERMANY.
In the play-off Christiano Ronaldo showed why he is the best player this year .
Any other team , I think we could beat.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## A.P. Richelieu

If you missed the first half of Brazil vs Germany...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

argentina vs brazil football rivalry sounds more like india vs pakistan sports rivalry


----------



## VelocuR

Anyone seen Brazilian newspaper about humiliation defeat by Germany, what does it say? 

Please post here


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

C'mon you orangeeees... 

Sounds like last night's game is having an impact on today's match... cautious start from both sides!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Subdued first half... Robben and Messi have been largely kept quiet today.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

RaptorRX707 said:


> Anyone seen Brazilian newspaper about humiliation defeat by Germany, what does it say?
> 
> Please post here



Mostly they speak about Shame and mouring... they cant explain the worst defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

what a painful game to watch that was too


----------



## Karla M

gau8av said:


> what a painful game to watch that was too



indeed... my mom was angry at first then she just cried 

what happened with that Argentine player running with his shoe on hands? shouldnt that be penalized with a corner kick or something??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

I have just turned my TV on, has Robben dived yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

gau8av said:


> what a painful game to watch that was too


Only if you were a brazilian fan


----------



## W.11

Karla M said:


> indeed... my mom was angry at first then she just cried
> 
> what happened with that Argentine player running with his shoe on hands? shouldnt that be penalized with a corner kick or something??



you latinos are weird, we laugh if our teams get humiliated


----------



## Karla M

W.11 said:


> you latinos are weird, we laugh if we get humiliated



well... we too!... we're used to Tragi-Comedy in our lives (at least in Mexico).... we have developed an ability to laugh at ourselves and our misfortune...

But Rule number one of a Latino: all your feelings must be expressed and showed!! otherwise you're considered to be a cold and distant person...

so... cry-shout-show anger at the same time 
that's why nobody take us seriously


----------



## NKVD

W.11 said:


> you latinos are weird, we laugh if our teams get humiliated


We never get humiliated at the the grand stage of them all we are blessed nation


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

*@Karla M *
*https://defence.pk/members/karla-m.157021/*
Thank you for the articles, I do feel bad for Brazil but it is soccer game. *https://defence.pk/members/karla-m.157021/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> I have just turned my TV on, has Robben dived yet?


He hardly had any touch of the ball... Not many opportunities to go down. Btw both, Robben & Messi are kept quite quiet today though.


----------



## Karla M

RaptorRX707 said:


> *@Karla M *
> Thank you for the articles, I do feel bad for Brazil but it is soccer game. **



no issues!
de nada! ... 

I know.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> He hardly had any touch of the ball... Not many opportunities to go down. Btw both, Robben & Messi are kept quite quiet today though.



My money is still on Argentina. They will find a way somehow. My prematch prediction was 1-0 Argentina. Let's see if they can score in the extra time or we go to the penalties.


----------



## W.11

Karla M said:


> well... we too!... we're used to Tragi-Comedy in our lives (at least in Mexico).... we have developed an ability to laugh at ourselves and our misfortune...
> 
> But Rule number one of a Latino: all your feelings must be expressed and showed!! otherwise you're considered to be a cold and distant person...
> 
> so... cry-shout-show anger at the same time
> that's why nobody take us seriously



aaah you latinos your pinatas and your mexican hat and your spanish ascent nad jajaja instead of hahaha, all are so funny






by the way you look like a little asian, i mean japanese or something, does that got to do with native american genes anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

NED 0 ARG 0 and people were saying that Dutch gonna slaughter Argentina ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

W.11 said:


> aaah you latinos your pinatas and your mexican hat and your spanish ascent nad jajaja instead of hahaha, all are so funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way you look like a little asian, i mean japanese or something, does that got to do with red indian mongoloid genes anyway



JAJAJAJAJA !!!! I had no idea Pakistanis also thought this about us.... (feeling relieved for laughing with J instead H) 
in Mexico only indigenous and Spanish mixture ...and a bit french in some south-western areas ...
no one told me before I looked like an Asian ... I heard I could be from Middle East and even some one here said from Tajikistan  never Japanese....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## JanjaWeed

What an anti-climax... from one extreme to another! This is all Germany & Brazil's fault! 

So if it goes to penalties today, Dutch won't be able to bring in their penalty saving goal keeper then! That's a bad news...


----------



## WishLivePak

dutch won't use penality expert goalie


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Karla M said:


> JAJAJAJAJA !!!! I had no idea Pakistanis also thought this about us.... (feeling relieved for laughing with J instead H)
> in Mexico only indigenous and Spanish mixture ...and a bit french in some south-western areas ...
> no one told me before I looked like an Asian ... I heard I could be from Middle East and even some one here said from Tajikistan  never Japanese....



I think you mostly have "native american" indigenous features.


----------



## W.11

JanjaWeed said:


> What an anti-climax... from one extreme to another! This is all Germany & Brazil's fault!
> 
> *So if it goes to penalties today, Dutch won't be able to bring in their penalty saving goal keeper then! That's a bad news...*



why?


----------



## Devil Soul

seems like ARGvsNED match will be decided on penalties

1999: Brazil 4-0 Germany
2002: Brazil 2-0 Germany
2004: Brazil 1-1 Germany
Total: Brazil 7-1 Germany

Revenge 2014: Brazil 1-7 Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> My money is still on Argentina. They will find a way somehow. My prematch prediction was 1-0 Argentina. Let's see if they can score in the extra time or we go to the penalties.


Looks like this one is going to penalties..& Dutch have one of the worst records in shoot out. Then again..they managed to get through Costa Rica only in their previous match. Maybe that would have changed the trend.


----------



## W.11

Devil Soul said:


> seems like ARGvsNED match will be decided on penalties
> 
> 1999: Brazil 4-0 Germany
> 2002: Brazil 2-0 Germany
> 2004: Brazil 1-1 Germany
> Total: Brazil 7-1 Germany
> 
> Revenge 2014: Brazil 1-7 Germany



all in one game


----------



## Karla M

Psycho Pakistani said:


> I think you mostly have "native american" indigenous features.



I wouldnt like to derail this thread but... native american indigenous.... sure, why not?.. im mexican, here no one knows exactly one owns ethnic origin other than we're a whole mixture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

W.11 said:


> why?


'cause they used up all their substitutes.


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Germany is going to win , they have shown class in yesterday's semi final where they totally demolished poor Brazilians


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Devil Soul said:


> seems like ARGvsNED match will be decided on penalties
> 
> 1999: Brazil 4-0 Germany
> 2002: Brazil 2-0 Germany
> 2004: Brazil 1-1 Germany
> Total: Brazil 7-1 Germany
> 
> *Revenge 2014: Brazil 1-7 Germany*



Brazil would not have faced a bigger humiliation than that . Germans never thought it would be a piece of cake, they were enjoying yestern here in germany.


----------



## W.11

JanjaWeed said:


> 'cause they used up all their substitutes.



bohut bada ch he van gaal


----------



## Devil Soul

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Germany is going to win , they have shown class in yesterday's semi final where they totally demolished poor Brazilians


Well to be honest they outcome would have been diff, if their regular Capt & Neymar were playing... i am not taking any credit away from the German as they exploited the situation...


----------



## gau8av

Karla M said:


> indeed... my mom was angry at first then she just cried
> 
> what happened with that Argentine player running with his shoe on hands? shouldnt that be penalized with a corner kick or something??


past halftime I was mostly just checking the middle east section here, much more interesting


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Devil Soul said:


> Well to be honest they outcome would have been diff, if their regular Capt & Neymar were playing... i am not taking any credit away from the German as they exploited the situation...



I have to support germany , I live here and I want germans to be happy which will happen only if they win the world cup.


----------



## Devil Soul

Psycho Pakistani said:


> I have to support germany , I live here and I want germans to be happy which will happen only if they win the world cup.


That makes perfect sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

gau8av said:


> past halftime I was mostly just checking the middle east section here, much more interesting



haha and now about to have mini heart attacks if they go to penalty kicks


----------



## Devil Soul

Robben & Messi are being kept quiet .....


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Holland Vs Argentina

If it goes to penalities, Holland may have an upper hand. Germans would love to face Hollanders in the final, their rivalry with hollanders is like Pakistan vs. India


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Is Argentina good in shooting penalty?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ARG have missed so many chances... not ARG day


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Holland vs Argentina
It is upto penalties now


----------



## WishLivePak

penality turn. why no dutch goalie change like last time


----------



## gau8av

wow, shootout 

here we go..


----------



## Devil Soul

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Is Argentina good in shooting penalty?


Well the Dutch cant bring in their Hero Gaoleee


----------



## pakdefender

yesterday's match set the tone for today's match , both teams played safe football 
Argentine did get some good chances 

Poor Messi , he may have to learn to hit the cross AND run to convert the goal himself

All the best to Argentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Can't believe NL is going for the second time into their second penalty shootout. Last game with Costa Rica resulted in them winning.


----------



## JanjaWeed

W.11 said:


> bohut bada ch he van gaal


Will find out now.. It's penalty time!


----------



## Karla M

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Is Argentina good in shooting penalty?



apparently yes!
never lost in penalties...

my heart is about to jump out of my body

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Devil Soul said:


> Well the Dutch cant bring in their Hero Gaoleee


Dutch have bad luck in big matches. did they ever won world cup?


----------



## W.11

Karla M said:


> apparently yes!
> never lost in penalties...
> 
> my heart is about to jump out



you are wrong, they lost to germany in 2006 quarters?


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Karla M said:


> apparently yes!
> never lost in penalties...
> 
> my heart is about to jump out


hey hey save your heart..You cannot get new one 

I think spectators take more stress than players

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

W.11 said:


> you are wrong, they lost to germany in 2006 quarters?



in penalties???


----------



## WishLivePak

anyone wanna bet rating?


----------



## Karla M

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> hey hey save your heart..You cannot get new one
> 
> I think spectators take more stress than players



hahaha you might be absolutely right !!! ahhh cant breathe


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

lol ductch missed first one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

YEah ,,,,,, Remero....ARG


----------



## WishLivePak

saved, dutch is out


----------



## Devil Soul

GOAL.... Messi.... ARG


----------



## W.11

Karla M said:


> in penalties???



yes, 2006 FIFA World Cup knockout stage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

see i know more futebol mundial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karla M

W.11 said:


> you are wrong, they lost to germany in 2006 quarters?


ooh yes... you're right !!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

ARG

 Goal....... 2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

dutch missed second

congrat karla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

pffff, 2 defended for Argentina.....


----------



## Devil Soul

Brilliant Remaro......................... watta save


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

It is over for Holland


----------



## WishLivePak

poor dutch, i told you they'll be out


----------



## Devil Soul

ARG

 going to FINAL ... hehehhehee


----------



## jaunty

Great save.


----------



## Choppers

Dutch are South Africa of Football.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Romero You fucking Gem!


----------



## Karla M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

very poor performance by dutch compare to their last match against Cost Rica


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

What a hard fought Semi Final

Argentina qualifies for Final! --- congrats to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Argentina through.


----------



## pakdefender

Three cheers for Messi!  he set the tone for the penalties for Argintine


----------



## JanjaWeed

Louis Van Gaal cocked this right up for the Dutch. Aarrgghhh


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Argentina last title in 1986, last final in 1990
Germany last title in 1990, last final in 2002


----------



## VelocuR

Bring it on Argentina against Germany!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Dutch have bad luck in big matches. did they ever won world cup?


I dont know but today ARG goalee was really brilliant .... thru out the match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

dutch is cursed


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

I don't see Argentina winning against Germany in final. Germans are too good this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

ooohh damn, can't believe dutch are out, they looked even better than Germany, big upset i must say


----------



## VelocuR

Devil Soul said:


>



He failed to score goal against Netherland.


----------



## A1Kaid

Germany will make Argentina cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

My final prediction was spot on. Germany vs Argentina. 
I support Germany but Argentina will win this with the help of a Messi brilliance.


----------



## Devil Soul

So it will be South America vs Euro ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Where is Pakistan foot ball team , pakistan wasting all its energies on stupid game of cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Devil Soul said:


> I dont know but today ARG goalee was really brilliant .... thru out the match


I have differnt opinion..penalty was not good enough..if you shoot a good penalty then no goal keeper can save it but if you hit him then its easy for him to save


----------



## jaunty

If anyone wants to make some free money bet on Argentina, Germany would be bookies favorite but Argentina will steal this from them.


----------



## VelocuR

See you then on this Sunday, don't get excited too much!


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Where is Pakistan foot ball team , pakistan wasting all its energies on stupid game of cricket


we qualified for the final directly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

RaptorRX707 said:


> He failed to score goal against Netherland.


He did score.... he took the 1st penalty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Yes!!! finally the team I love made their way to the final.

I hope they beat the $hit out of Germans and take them down of their high horses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> I have differnt opinion..penalty was not good enough..if you shoot a good penalty then no goal keeper can save it but if you hit him then its easy for him to save



The first penalty was poor but the Sneijder one was excellent save. Most goalkeepers won't save that even if they dive on the right side. It was a good penalty kick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

damn now germany will rape argentina.

at least 4-0 like it was 4 years back in 2010


----------



## W.11

jaunty said:


> If anyone wants to make some free money bet on Argentina, Germany would be bookies favorite but Argentina will steal this from them.



i book mark your post, you will get some handsome beating if Arg lose


----------



## pakdefender

Argentine winning is going to give the English football hooligans gripes for two reasons

a) Argentine Won 
b) Van Gaal , Manchester United's manager , is not the super manger that he was being made out to be


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

W.11 said:


> i book mark your post, you will get some handsome beating if Arg lose



I have been right all along so far. Got each and every knock out game right. Too bad you can't bet in the US.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Germany Vs. Argentina in final after 1990
Germany was winner against Argentina in 1990, history will repeat itself in 2014 once again.


----------



## jaunty

What a great save!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

jaunty said:


> The first penalty was poor but the *Sneijder one was excellent save*. Most goalkeepers won't save that even if they dive on the right side. *It was a good penalty kick*.



Totally agree.


----------



## he-man

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Germany Vs. Argentina in final after 1990
> Germany was winner against Argentina in 1990, history will repeat itself in 2014 once again.



it will but it will be far more brutal this time,,,unfortunately

but at least messi>ronaldo


----------



## Devil Soul

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Where is Pakistan foot ball team , pakistan wasting all its energies on stupid game of cricket


We are the only country who played all the matchs


----------



## pakdefender

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Germany Vs. Argentina in final after 1990
> Germany was winner against Argentina in 1990, history will repeat itself in 2014 once again.



In 1990 , Germany had the 'great diver' Jurgen Klinsmann who though his antics got Monzon a red card , I remember that final I stayed up late to watch it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

jaunty said:


> What a great save!



and the guy is considered to be a sub par goalkeeper


----------



## Devil Soul

ARG qualified for the WC Final after 24 years.... thats a looooooooooooooong wait


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

pakdefender said:


> In 1990 , Germany had the 'great diver' Jurgen Klinsmann who though his antics got Monzon a red card , I remember that final I stayed up late to watch it



I thought 1994 was the first world cup that was telecast on PTV , were 1990 or earlier world cups also telecast on PTV?


----------



## pakdefender

Psycho Pakistani said:


> I thought 1994 was the first world cup that was telecast on PTV , were 1990 or earlier world cups also telecast on PTV?



PTV did in 1990 as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

To bad, was hoping for Holland.

Brazilians will rage if Argentina wins the Cup in their homeland.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*NED, UK, POR, ITL, FRA, BRA, US.. sab ke zemedari PAkistan nay kaboool karli hey afterall mohlik hatyaar PAkistan ka banaya huwa hey "BRAZUKA"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Germany Vs. Argentina in final after 1990
> Germany was winner against Argentina in 1990, history will repeat itself in 2014 once again.



or just like 2002 world cup germany will lose to a south american team


----------



## Luftwaffe

Either Germany or Argentina both are my top favorite Teams.


----------



## dexter

W.11 said:


> yeah



HEY SHE IS MY SISTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Devil Soul said:


> He did score.... he took the 1st penalty



Lol, yes absolutely, that was very easy shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Argentina goalkeeper Sergio Romero says luck was on his side in the #WorldCup shoot-out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

A general view of the Arena De Sao Paulo during Netherlands-Argentina.






Argentina captain Lionel Messi celebrates with fans in Sao Paulo.






Argentina's Javier Mascherano makes a tackle on Netherlands forward Arjen Robben.






Argentina goalkeeper Sergio Romero saves Wesley Sneijder's penalty kick.






Netherlands goalkeeper Jasper Cillessen sits after failing to save Maxi Rodriguez's winning penalty.






Messi looks on at the Arena De Sao Paulo.






Robben reacts after a missed chance.






Netherlands captain Robin van Persie is tackled by Argentina defender Martin Demichelis.


----------



## dexter

all 16 Miroslav Klose record-breaking FIFA World Cup goals


----------



## WishLivePak

i wanted france to play


----------



## Al Bhatti

I am not a sports fan and don't follow any sports but just wanted to share this with the members.

--------------------------------------------------------


July 9, 2014





With Germany scoring seven goals and Brazil one goal, Burgerizzer gave a SR16 discount for the eight goals in the match

*Saudi burger joint suffers from Brazil defeat*
Long queues as Burgerizzer advertises a SR2 reduction for each goal scored

he unexpectedly heavy defeat by Brazil against Germany in the football World Cup smi-finals has resulted in long queues at a burger restaurant in Riyadh that had offered a SR2 reduction for each goal scored in the match.

With Germany scoring seven goals and Brazil one goal, Burgerizzer gave a SR16 discount for the eight goals in the match.

The chain owners have obviously never thought that the final result would be so prolific, but they honoured their promise and posted the SR 16 discount offer on their Twitter account.

Scores of people could be seen queuing up at the different restaurants in the Saudi capital, local news site Sabq reported on Wednesday.

Many of them were alerted through the instant coverage by users on Twitter and other social media about the special reduction offer that helped them pay much less for their burgers.

“I wonder how the owners feel now,” one blogger wrote. “No one ever would have thought that a match between Brazil and Germany would have eight goals. But, the young people at least could have their suhoor (pre-fasting) meal for a reduced price that will be recalled later among the memories of this weird match.”

Another blogger said that he appreciated the commitment of the restaurant to its pledge.

“Others, shocked by the score and its implications for the restaurant finances, would simply look for excuses and impose a SR6 cap, for example,” he wrote.

The chain has reportedly said that it was repeating its offer of a SR2 discount per goal scored in the second semi-final between Holland and Argentina.

Saudi burger joint suffers from Brazil defeat | GulfNews.com


----------



## W.11

Al Bhatti said:


> I am not a sports fan and don't follow any sports but just wanted to share this with the members.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> July 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Germany scoring seven goals and Brazil one goal, Burgerizzer gave a SR16 discount for the eight goals in the match
> 
> *Saudi burger joint suffers from Brazil defeat*
> Long queues as Burgerizzer advertises a SR2 reduction for each goal scored
> 
> he unexpectedly heavy defeat by Brazil against Germany in the football World Cup smi-finals has resulted in long queues at a burger restaurant in Riyadh that had offered a SR2 reduction for each goal scored in the match.
> 
> With Germany scoring seven goals and Brazil one goal, Burgerizzer gave a SR16 discount for the eight goals in the match.
> 
> The chain owners have obviously never thought that the final result would be so prolific, but they honoured their promise and posted the SR 16 discount offer on their Twitter account.
> 
> Scores of people could be seen queuing up at the different restaurants in the Saudi capital, local news site Sabq reported on Wednesday.
> 
> Many of them were alerted through the instant coverage by users on Twitter and other social media about the special reduction offer that helped them pay much less for their burgers.
> 
> “I wonder how the owners feel now,” one blogger wrote. “No one ever would have thought that a match between Brazil and Germany would have eight goals. But, the young people at least could have their suhoor (pre-fasting) meal for a reduced price that will be recalled later among the memories of this weird match.”
> 
> Another blogger said that he appreciated the commitment of the restaurant to its pledge.
> 
> “Others, shocked by the score and its implications for the restaurant finances, would simply look for excuses and impose a SR6 cap, for example,” he wrote.
> 
> The chain has reportedly said that it was repeating its offer of a SR2 discount per goal scored in the second semi-final between Holland and Argentina.
> 
> Saudi burger joint suffers from Brazil defeat | GulfNews.com



dude saudis are already XXXXXXL size, do they need discounts to stuff up burgers


----------



## Marshmallow

Jungibaaz said:


> This kind of score I expect when I play FIFA 14
> 
> 
> That should be me in the picture, I went to pray, come back, only about 12 minutes passed,
> 
> 
> Ouch. Well, to be honest, I am over England's poor performance, I was hoping for them to make it past the group stages only, not win the cup. The tears I saw during the England vs Uruguay match.


England could never have won anyway.....all was England known for in FiFa was only and only due to Beckham and his charm ...ever since he left ...theres nothing to be really enjoying to see in ur team


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## WishLivePak

Devil Soul said:


>


awesome pic and ID


----------



## Marshmallow

haha look even cartoons are being made on Germany's win





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=682852101779944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695566927163447

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

air marshal said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695566927163447


----------



## dexter

Neymar Jr. is pulling for FC Barcelona team-mate Leo Messi and Argentina to win the ‪#‎WorldCup‬ final


----------



## dexter

Respect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Messi one step from undisputed greatness*
By AFP




Should he drift through the final, as he did the semi-final, but still end up a champion, can he be said to have matched Maradona? -Photo by Reuters
RIO DE JANEIRO: Argentina's Lionel Messi will never have a better opportunity to prove he is one of the greatest players of all time than in Sunday's World Cup final against Germany.

For all the breath-taking goals and teeming towers of silverware he has accumulated with Barcelona, it is in the World Cup final that the true greats confirm their legacies.

From a 17-year-old Pele in 1958 to Andres Iniesta in 2010, via Diego Maradona, Zinedine Zidane, and Ronaldo, football's biggest personalities have bent the sport's biggest occasion to their will.

Messi's record-breaking brilliance over the last six seasons at Camp Nou cannot be understated, but until he wins the World Cup, he will never fully stand the comparisons.

In the words of Roberto Rivellino, one of the stars of Brazil's 1970 World Cup-winning side: “If Argentina win, he'll be up there with Pele and Maradona, no doubt.“

Maradona, in particular, was defined by his World Cup performances and at 27, Messi could not ask for a more perfect chance to emulate his predecessor in the sky-blue and white number 10 shirt.

One-man show

Maradona was almost marked out of the 1986 final by West Germany, only to create the winning goal for Jorge Burruchaga, but while he had already dominated the tournament, Messi needs a signature display.

Whereas Maradona scored decisive braces against England and Belgium in the knockout phase -- each featuring a memorable solo goal -- Messi has not added to the four goals he scored in the first round.

And while he remains Argentina's most important player, his performances have waned.

Decisive against Switzerland in the last 16, where he created Angel di Maria's extra-time winner, he showed flashes of brilliance against Belgium, but was a peripheral figure in the semi-final against the Netherlands.

His appearance against the Dutch took him to 92 caps, which is one more than Maradona obtained, and yet his achievements currently pale by comparison.

In his 91 appearances, Maradona played at four World Cups and carried Argentina to two finals, turning the 1986 tournament into his own one-man show.

In contrast, Messi, as Holland coach Louis van Gaal observed, “hasn't always pulled it off” at international level.

So should he drift through the final, as he did the semi-final, but still end up a champion, can he be said to have matched Maradona?

Judged against the lofty standards that Messi's talent demands, the trophy alone may not suffice.

Sporting immortality

Despite Germany's pedigree -- unequivocally demonstrated in their 7-1 annihilation of Brazil -- the conditions could otherwise scarcely be more favourable.

Messi is fully fit, wears the captain's armband, and is the creative hub of a team specifically calibrated to make him shine.

After Argentina laboured to beat Bosnia-Hercegovina in their first game, Messi successfully petitioned coach Alejandro Sabella to ditch his experiment with a 5-3-2 formation and revert to the 4-3-3 shape used during qualifying.

Sabella has also granted him the freedom to develop a new low-intensity style, whereby he ambles around the pitch at walking pace before suddenly and devastatingly sparking into life.

Both of Messi's previous World Cups ended at Germany's hands, with a penalty shootout defeat in the 2006 quarter-finals followed by a chastening 4-0 drubbing at the same stage four years later.

Personal vendettas, however, do not appear to motivate the softly spoken forward, who declared after winning his third Ballon d'Or in 2012 that all he wanted was for “people (to) remember my football”.

His 354 goals in 425 games for Barcelona -- not to mention the three Champions League titles and six La Liga crowns, amongst other trophies -- have already made sure of that, but what is at stake on Sunday is undisputable sporting immortality.

As he wrote to his followers on Instagram after the penalty shootout victory over the Dutch: “We have one little step left.”


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

*R.I.P. Celesao*


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Well, Brazil has been completely demoralized in the semi-final, and I think they just need more time to come back to the normal state.


----------



## fatman17

Germany All The Way. !!!


----------



## dexter

It's the big one! 
FIFA World Cup Finals 
Argentina vs Germany
What are your predictions ?


----------



## dexter

All you need is Leo. ‪#‎allin‬ or nothing

‪#‎Messi‬ ‪#‎WorldCup‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Last night Robin van Persie gave the biggest Netherlands fan at the FIFA World Cup the biggest gift possible.





robin van persie gives away his 3rd place medal and captains armband to a dutch fan winfried witjes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## VelocuR




----------



## JanjaWeed

C'mon Germany... make me rich today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

Hoping for a argentina win got one of my favorite ex liverpool player mascherano

Hoping for a argentina win got one of my favorite ex liverpool player mascherano


----------



## A1Kaid

Best of luck to Germany.


----------



## waz

Come on Germany!


----------



## hunter_hunted

Oye mujhe koi online link do match dekhna ha


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Germany will lose


----------



## janon

hunter_hunted said:


> Oye mujhe koi online link do match dekhna ha


FIFA World Cup 2014: Watch FIFA World Cup Final: Argentina vs Germany Live Stream Online


----------



## KingMamba

Rooting for Argentina.


----------



## W.11

little leo messi in Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Viva Argenitna!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

dexter said:


> Last night Robin van Persie gave the biggest Netherlands fan at the FIFA World Cup the biggest gift possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robin van persie gives away his 3rd place medal and captains armband to a dutch fan winfried witjes



Don't think he gave away the medallion, it was just the armband. 

http://fat.gfycat.com/GaseousSoggyLcont.webm

I told you guys, it would be a close contest. Lot's of missed chances so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

boring


----------



## JanjaWeed

This game is going to get rough... there's going to be a red card coming out soon!


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> This game is going to get rough... there's going to be a red card coming out soon!



One goal and game over.


----------



## Hyde

Come on Germany!!! Come on Germany!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> One goal and game over.


That period of the match.. whoever scores now will take the game! Longer it goes.. uglier it's going to get!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488421313527025664Manuel Neuer reminds me of another nasty German keeper back in the 80's Harald Schumacher!


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> That period of the match.. whoever scores now will take the game! Longer it goes.. uglier it's going to get!


what is the pic mean ?


----------



## jaunty

We are going extra time!


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488425327849639936


----------



## PurpleButcher

BDforever said:


> what is the pic mean ?


it means you dont understand english and twitter


----------



## BDforever

PurpleButcher said:


> it means you dont understand english and twitter


indians are not in fb and twitter ?


----------



## Areesh

Come on Germany. Score the goal. Come on.


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> what is the pic mean ?


twitter trend concerning both teams based on amount of tweets & mention of the country!


----------



## Devil Soul

This is what we call a FINAL .. good game...


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> twitter trend concerning both teams based on amount of tweets & mention of the country!


that is what i am talking about, no green zone in India ! !


----------



## JanjaWeed

Argentina had better chances while Germany kept most of the possession. This can go either way...



BDforever said:


> that is what i am talking about, no green zone in India ! !


Neither does Argentina. I don't think that's the indicator!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488430623988936704


----------



## jaunty

Goaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ExtraOdinary

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## waz

Germany scores!!!!!


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

It is over in favor of Germany


----------



## Mirzah

Germany Scores finally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Gooooooaaaaaaaaalllllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Dreams Broken.......


----------



## Evil Flare

That was a fantastic goal


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Bye Bye Argentina


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh Yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

German uber efficiency.


----------



## Evil Flare

Oliver Holt
@OllieHolt22
That's a goal to win any final from Gotze. A piece of magic


----------



## Hyde

watching World Cup final is always painful --- You start feeling sorry for the losing side... millions of tears across the nation


----------



## Evil Flare

how much time remaining ???

2 min remaining ..........................................


----------



## JanjaWeed

Evil Flare said:


> how much time remaining ???


almost done.. added time on extra time!


----------



## jaunty

Last chance for Messi. Free kick.

It's over. Germany won.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

wowwwwwwwwwww Germany won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

GERMANY WINS .......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Germany wins!!!!!

YES!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Congratulations to germany, argentina gave tough opposition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Congrats to Germany!!


----------



## waz

In tribute to the fatherland. My favourite group from there. The pioneers of electronic music.


----------



## jaunty

Argentina have only themselves to blame, missed many clear chances.


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Hahahahahaha 

Brilliant Germany.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## air marshal

*Congrats Germany*


----------



## JanjaWeed

Germany breaks the trend.... First team from outside South America to win the world cup in South American soil. Kudos.. European football rocks...


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Germans are crazy here in germany, shouting everywhere


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Apna kaam tu ub shuru honay wala hey .... Shakira nay ana hey ub  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Mario Gotze. That was a brilliant goal.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Zaid Hamid* ‏@SirZaidHamid  2m
@SirZaidHamid: #Germany won the #Worldcup. Yakeen jaaniye, #Pakistani balls has taken indirect revenge from #Jews by making Germany champion...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

Mario Götze...! will never forget this in his entire life


----------



## Devil Soul

Poor Messi


----------



## JanjaWeed

Feel bad for this guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Messi best player in the world cup? Get out of here...... Biased nonsense. The commentators are saying that is nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

waz said:


> Messi best player in the world cup? Get out of here...... Biased nonsense. The commentators are saying that is nonsense.



True, he was nowhere to be found in the knockout stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Sour grapes Messi gonna kick some lockers as soon as he gets outside of camera view....


----------



## jaunty

I guess it was a consolation prize for Argentina


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

nice, my favored team lost but well played.. Germany !


----------



## JanjaWeed

Christ the Redeemer is German for the night....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

dammit! got dammit!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ouch.. that's cruel. So near... yet so far!


----------



## waz

BDforever said:


>



He was the player of the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> Ouch.. that's cruel. So near... yet so far!


This guys deserve it Mann haters gonna hate he made average players look like elites in front of formidable Germans! !!I idolizes this guy


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

The Argentines had plenty of chances , even more than the Germans but couldn't covert 

Not happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

wonder what the pitch invasion was... nude streaker or a political message or .. ?


----------



## SenLin

In my hometown the church bells are playing, people chanting Deutschland" & firing rockets.

Annoying people like members of the green party & "Die Linke" must be raging with anger.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

messi really messed up and thast why got player of the tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qaisar

Quite accurate prediction it was. #WorldCupFinal #GERvsARG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

wasn't that much that separated the two teams , luck favoured the Germans a bit more I guess


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

qaisar said:


> Quite accurate prediction it was. #WorldCupFinal #GERvsARG
> View attachment 38569



I just wanted to post this, what the hell?

Can some one please explain how this is possible? It was tweeted 18h ago!

PS: It's obvious now, what a waste of time! 

Debunking the 'FIFA Corruption' Twitter account - SBNation.com


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Higuain, Messi and Palacio had one on one chances with the goalkeeper and all 3 of them messed up. Argentina blew this match big time. Germany took their chance and won.

Messi is useless in the big matches. 

James Rodriguez was the best player of the tournament.


----------



## dexter

thank you "brazuca" for such wonderful worldcup ,,,
fifa and Germany would not have done this without u 
Pakistan zindabad


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Great tournament. Awesome fun. 

Feel sad for Messi and Argentina. Was routing for them.


----------



## Android

And people were comparing Messi with
Maradona

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Miroslav Klose ends his World Cup as the all-time highest scorer.






Massive ‪#‎Respect‬ ..

Golden boot winner, 2014 world cup.
‪#‎James‬






Neymar Jr. interrupts a post-match press conference to hug his manager Luiz Felipe Scolari






‪#‎Respect‬‪#‎Legend‬‪#‎Messi‬‪#‎Love





Fatality kills reminds me of Mortal Kombat 





Mario Götze after scoring the only goal in the final#ARGvsGER#GerArg#ARG #ARG #FIFA









Leo Messi - FIFA Golden Ball 2014 Winner

Manuel Neuer - FIFA Golden Glove 2014 Winner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Great tournament. Awesome fun. 

Feel sad for Messi and Argentina. Was routing for them.


----------



## dexter

Beckham and his boys at their first ever World Cup Final, great day!


----------



## dexter

Thanks to Mario Götze's extra time goal Germany are World Cup Champions!


----------



## IND151

Expected Result.


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488620182726660097


----------



## Fahad Khan 2




----------



## dexter

* 20 'moments' of the 20th FIFA World Cup. *





The hero in extra-time, Mario Götze kisses the trophy.





The Maracana Stadium. No more words needed.





Marco Tardelli 1982, meet David Luiz 2014, after scoring for the host country





That's how you celebrate scoring a goal! Miroslav Klose became the highest scoring player in the history of the World Cup.





Argentina fans celebrated in the sea on the Copacabana Beach, after reaching the #WorldCup Final.





Jogi Löw got soaked against the USA, but his Germany side prevailed against compatriot Jürgen Klinsmann.





A Brazil fan couldn't hide his frustration, as his side got torn apart by Germany in the semi final.





Ipanema Beach: Beach Soccer.





Champions: Germany!





Klass-Jan Huntelaar demonstrated his martial arts skills, after scoring for The Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Young children play alongside the water. Every piece of grass or beach is used found with people of all ages playing the beautiful game.





Julio Cesar & David Luiz took part in another rousing edition of the national anthem. But without their talisman Neymar, they fell to a record 7-1 defeat to Germany.





MEIN! German goalkeeper Manuel Neuer came flying out of his goal to repel another attack. Thankfully, Gonzalo Higuain was unhurt, after being briefly floored.





Goalll.....oh no. Wayne Rooney landed in the back of the net against Uruguay. Unfortunately for The Three Lions, Luis Suarez scored twice to send England crashing out of the World Cup.





Win, lose or draw, be humble, and respect Fair Play. A great gesture from Bastien Schweinsteiger at the end of the World Cup Final.





The enigmatic Andrea Pirlo poses for his portrait photo.





Brazil's favourite son Neymar was ruled out of the competition with a fractured vertebrae after an injury against Colombia. He could only look on in horror as his side lost their remaining games 7-1 and 3-0.





Louis van Gaale took The Netherlands one step away from the final. Next season he will be at the helm of Manchester United. Fans of the Red Devils are already licking their lips.





La Pulga, Leo Messi surrounded by FOUR Swiss players.





The Corcovado was lit up in the colours of Germany, after a fan vote the night before the World Cup Final.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Now its over  

It was a great Cup and Germany really deserved it to win while Suarez will be always remembered for his bite, Brazil will never forget the humiliation of Belo Horizonte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Still suffering a bit of hangover.....the celebrations weren't exactly crazy, but it was great fun alright!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter




----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Too many Legends in one pic
Respect


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

The way Messi passed along the Golden Ball at the award ceremony , it was clear he didn't want it either.
I read some where he said that we would trade all the awards that he has won for that one prize , the football world cup

He'll be 31 by the time the next world cup happens in Russia in 2018 , so he still has a chance.
He has indicated that after Barcelona he is likely to play exclusively for Argentina before he retires so who knows

Although he is by far the best player

Winning the World Cup wouldn’t have made Lionel Messi the best. He already is | talkSPORT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

FIFA World Cup champions Germany returns to home and look how they were welcomed by the Germany peoples #Football#Germany


----------



## dexter

*Germany top updated FIFA Rankings after World Cup triumph*

*



*

Rankings.
Die Mannschaft top the table with 1724 points, moving up one spot and dethroning Spain, who were also the defending champions.
Runners-up Argentina also moved up three spots to second place with 1606 points. Third placed Netherlands saw the biggest jump as they moved up 12 places to third spot in the list.
Spain, who were knocked out in the group stages slipped down seven places to eighth spot. Other European powerhouses who got knocked out in the group stages also dropped further down the list – Portugal (11th), Italy (14th) and England (20th).
Central and South American teams did well in Brazil, evident from Colombia’s fourth spot and Costa Rica also climbing 12 spots to get into the top 20 (16th).
Meanwhile, India moved up three spots to 151 while Pakistan is at 164.

*FIFA RANKINGS AFTER 2014 WORLD CUP*

RANK COUNTRY POINTS +/-
1 *Germany* 1724 1
2 *Argentina * 1606 3
3 * Netherlands * 1496 12
4 Colombia 1492 4
5 Belgium 1401 6
6 Uruguay 1330 1
7 Brazil 1241 -4
8 Spain 1229 -7
9 Switzerland 1216 -3
10 France 1202 7
11 Portugal 1148 -7
12 Chile 1098 2
13 Greece 1091 -1
14 Italy 1056 -5
15 USA 989 -2
16 Costa Rica 986 12
17 Croatia 955 1
18 Mexico 930 2
19 Bosnia 917 2
20 England 911 -10


----------



## air marshal

*Nightmares of Brazilians*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barish dil




----------



## WishLivePak

@Horus unsticky. event is over and inactive since july


----------

